# Easter Eggs, Easter Bunnies, and BFPs!-- April Testing Thread



## GalvanBaby

Post your dates and I will add you!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

*April 1*

*April 2*

*April 3*
Momof3girls
KimmyBeeSweet

*April 4*
:hugs:Terripeachy:witch:
:hugs:Kfs1 :witch: 

*April 5*

*April 6*

*April 7*

*April 8*

*April 9*

*April 10*

*April 11*
:hugs:Pisces78:witch:
Paula08049 
:hugs: Caz & Bob :witch: 

*April 12*
Driving280

*April 13*

*April 14*
Blueshoney

*April 15*

*April 16*
:happydance:Kayotic :bfp:

*April 17*
:hugs: Bookwrmgal :witch:
Igrowbabies
Fezzle

*April 18*
:happydance: Conina :bfp:

*April 19*

*April 20*
:hugs: Taurus8484 :witch:
:hugs: Nessaw :witch:
kholtmann
:happydance: Garfie :bfp: :angel:

*April 21*
moni77
Wish4another1
Sandrac

*April 22*

*April 23*

*April 24*
:hugs: Redclaire :witch:

*April 25*

*April 26*

*April 27*

*April 28*

*April 29*

*April 30*
:happydance:Katie Potatie:bfp:
Hopethisyear
​
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moni77

Don't know my date yet but wanted to get on board...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Moni!! :hi:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Galvan! I'm going to test (?) on April 4..
Love the thread design and title. :)


----------



## Kayotic

Marking. cd1 for me. Have been staying away, kind of pissed/bummed about my last cycle.
Better luck this month girls!


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh...sorry Kayotic. :hugs: It's tough, but let your tears and anger out and try again! We have all been there, for realzzzz.....


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Kayotic. I was so bummed last cycle. 

This is our last TTC month until IVF. I will TTC this month, but after this we will NTNP until we save for IVF.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Terri!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies!

:witch: has just left, hopefully to not return for 9 mos. My HSG is Weds am. Unfortunately we're expecting snow of indeterminate amounts Tuesday night into Weds. My appointment is 52 miles away (near work) and I can't reschedule this cycle because they are booked solid. So fingers crossed I'm able to get there.

I'm going to work right after the test, so I'm really hoping I won't be too crampy!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

April 3rd


----------



## Taurus8484

Can you please put me down for the 20th. ...thanks


----------



## pisces78

Could you put me down for April 11th, Thanks!


----------



## kfs1

Ugh. I'm not quite sure of my O date so put me down for the 4th (on the later side). Praying for a happier month for everyone with lots of BFPs. 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

Thanks!


----------



## Paula08049

Hello again ladies I'll take 4/11/14 please. If no BFP this month we are going to go for another iui! Babydust to all!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

April 17th for me


----------



## GalvanBaby

You are all added. If I missed someone, tell me. My mind is slow today. LOL

AFm, I think AF is finally getting ready to leave. She was o where near as heavy as the past few days today so FX she is gone. I had spotting that was kind of iffy between spotting and light flow for a few days before I had heavy flow. I am not sure if I would count any of those as AF. I always get EWCM the day before O and the day of O so I will just definitely start watching for that starting on what wouold have been CD 9-10 if I had counted AF as when my spotting got heavier.

I didn't get any OPKs while in TX last weekend, and it is almost impossible to find them here in Mexico. When you do find them, they are ridiculously expensive (15-20USd for a box of 3) so I will just go by CM and temping this month.

I was going to start the HCG diet this month, btu decided against it. We decided to TTC. So, I am going to go partially Paleo. I am going to stop all starches and sugars. I will replace sugar with splenda in my coffee. And will stop all sodas and other sugar filled drinks. I had my fair share of Vampiros Saturday night, so no more alcohol for a while. We eat lots of tortillas here being in Mexico and all, but I am going to quit eating tacos and make salads with the meat instead. I love potatoes, but I will slack on them. I will make it a ruel that I will only eat 1 potatoe a week and will make it a sweet potato if possible. I am also going to start walking atleast 30 minutes a day and other exercises. It is funny how fast you get lazy working and studying from home. I teach English online and go to school online. I also homeschool my kids because I don't trust Mexican schools. We are getting ready to move to the border, so my kids will be in school in the States next year. DD is in 6th grade this year, and DS is in 4th. It is getting really hard to really teach them , and to make sure they are learning well with me in school and working fulltime. It was so much easier when they were in the lower grades. I can't wait for next year. 

I believe that all the stress I am under with all fo my responsibilities is one of the main causes of our fertility problems so I pray that by no longer having to worry about the kids education like I do will relieve the majority of my stress. School is hard, btu not that bad, and work is work so I can deal there. 

LOL, my little update turened into a mini complaint. LOL


----------



## Conina

Hi all - just waiting to O so I'll let you know my testing date when I do!

Good luck to everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## Kayotic

Cd3 scan today, cd12 scan in a week. O date should be that Friday, so stick me down for the 16th. I am not testing before cd12 this time!


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi! Can you put me down for April 14th? 

Bookwrmgrl-Ahhhh I hope the snow doesn't prevent you from getting your HSG!


----------



## Redclaire

Going for IUI (hopefully they don't cancel me again!) so I'd say testing 24th April...though I will probably buckle and POAS way before DPO12!!:haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to wish u All GL and send lots of :dust: :dust:

I'm not sure if I will even O after my MMC so I'm not going to say a date!! ;)


----------



## moni77

AF finally arrived yesterday so when I went in for blood and scans today I was totally expecting a cyst and having to wait a cycle but NO CYST!!! Right into IUI #4. I am taking this as a sign for good things acoming!! Starting clomid tonight and scan next Thursday at cd8 to see where we are at.

Testing probably on April 21, not sure I want to test at the inlaws over Easter so prob will wait until home.


----------



## nessaw

Hi everyone. We're sort of ntnp this month as wedding in dec but would more than welcome a sticky bfp! By that I mean not using cbfm but bding lots around the approx time-does that still count as ntnp!?! Am going to hope that this cycle will be normal and go for the 20th. Not sure of it will be out of whack from the mc. Still feel my hormones aren't right as v spotty but emotionally ok. We'll see. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Igrowbabies

Hi! I will be testing on 17 April :)


----------



## kholtmann

Ladies - I test on Easter Sunday, April 20th. No meds this month so tons of prayers for in April. But if it can happen, I guess Easter Sunday is a good date for it to work.


----------



## Wish4another1

well if AF shows today like it seems she will - I will test the 21st... but with HSG this month I will probably end up adjusting :)


----------



## Driving280

12th please!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Gotcha ladies!


----------



## jennadesigns

Put me down for April 11 if you don't mind. :)


----------



## makiaaubrey

hey ladies!!! lets pray april brings us some BFP's. that crap was depressing last month lol. we are not waiting for next cycle to do IUI we are just gonna do it this one, so i start clomid tonight and IUI is april 9th.... so...put me down for...the 22? yeah should be right around there 

:happydance::happydance::happydance: lets get this party started :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Redclaire

Holey moley ladies!! Gary Barlow was just amazing last night but i am in a jocker this morning...vodka...good idea the first 8 or 9 but after that bllluuueeerrrgghh!!:dohh: I shall hide out in my office today:wacko::haha:
That's the first night on the scoop since christmas tho so I suppose that's allowed ..and I blame my sister!!

Anyhoo I reckon IUI next monday, scan on thursday and another on saturday...hopefully Gary's aura rebooted my ovaries last night..can't wait to go see him again next tuesday in birmingham...tho that will be a sober one!!:haha:


----------



## kfs1

Sounds like a great night Redclaire. Oof - vodka. My head hurts for you. Have something salty & naughty for lunch - that always helps me!

Hi everyone else.

Nothing much going on here. Feeling bummed today. Just a few days until AF arrives and I feel nada. There's just been so much going on involving babies and/or children in my life. At lunch with co-workers yesterday, the discussion revolved around everyone's children - some of whom are much older. And at dinner with girlfriends (who all have children), the conversation naturally revolved around babies. And honestly, I'm usually fine with it because I can see how good it is for everyone to talk about these things together. But lately, it just makes me feel like I might _never_ be at that place in my life. Also, my sister-in-law texted to let us know that she found out the sex of her second child. That made me feel both good and bad. Of course I want a new niece or nephew - just can't wait until it's my turn.

Anyway, that's my pity party for the day.


----------



## Redclaire

kfs1 said:


> Sounds like a great night Redclaire. Oof - vodka. My head hurts for you. Have something salty & naughty for lunch - that always helps me!
> 
> Hi everyone else.
> 
> Nothing much going on here. Feeling bummed today. Just a few days until AF arrives and I feel nada. There's just been so much going on involving babies and/or children in my life. At lunch with co-workers yesterday, the discussion revolved around everyone's children - some of whom are much older. And at dinner with girlfriends (who all have children), the conversation naturally revolved around babies. And honestly, I'm usually fine with it because I can see how good it is for everyone to talk about these things together. But lately, it just makes me feel like I might _never_ be at that place in my life. Also, my sister-in-law texted to let us know that she found out the sex of her second child. That made me feel both good and bad. Of course I want a new niece or nephew - just can't wait until it's my turn.
> 
> Anyway, that's my pity party for the day.


Aww bless, it's so hard TTC cos it seems like babies are everywhere!!It will happen for you!! On an upbeat note...I felt absolutely nothing the month i was pregnant...no signs or symptoms, I was looking up IVF clinics the day before I got BFP cos i was so sure i was out that month...:hugs:


----------



## Redclaire

Ooh and i've tried EVERYTHING today..chocolate, cola, sausage sambo...all failures! I need my bed!!


----------



## Conina

^WSS.

I actually look back every now and then to my posts on here when I found out I was pregnant with C. The day before I said that I had a massive spot on my chin and was just waiting for AF to arrive...


----------



## kfs1

Thanks Redclaire and Conina. I can only hope to be as lucky!


----------



## Conina

Smilie opk this evening!! :happydance: :happydance:

Galvan you can put me down as testing on 18th. Let's hope it's a VERY good Friday!!


----------



## terripeachy

Redclaire-Glad you had a good time at the concert. 8 or 9 vodka drinks?? I'm impressed! hee hee. I can barely drink 8 or 9 beers. I'm sure they were going down easy with your sister with you and your excitement.

kfs1-I'm so glad we're testing buddies. I totally feel the exact same way you do. What is strange to me is that I supposedly have an anovulatory chart, so usually AF is here sooner rather than later, and I feel completely neutral. If she shows up, fine, if she doesn't fine. I guess this is a phase. We'll see what happens in the next few days. Of course, I rarely get warning (aside from my temp drop) that AF is coming. She just shows up. Two days of steady 98.1 temps...we'll see what tomorrow brings. :hugs: I'm right there with ya. :friends:


----------



## kfs1

So glad we're testing buds, too, Terri. You're right, though. One day at a time. Can't change things for this past month. We were both sick and BDd through it anyway!! What more could we do?

Conina - woohoo for a smiley! :)


----------



## KimmyBeeSweet

Can I jump in on the April testing bandwagon? 

This is our first month TTC - not charting anything but I'm off BC. This would be baby no. 1 for us and we're beyond excited to be trying :)

AF is due in 2 days. I'm feeling discouraged though - went in for my regular pap this morning and they did a urine test that came back negative. :( I'm holding out a little hope though - I've heard that a lot of people get negatives until after AF is due for her visit.... right?

Good luck to all you other potential April ladies! and have fun trying ;-)<3


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome Kimmy...I guess you're part of the two tries in April group (unless you have really long cycles). yay!! kfs1 and I are both testing at the end of the week (kfs1 will probably test...I just hang out and watch everyone else).


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Kimmy!!! Fx you get a BFP in 2 days!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I haven't been temping and no OPKs, but yesterday's O pains were horrible as was the nausea. I felt like I do when I use injectables. I feel better today so I believe I Oed. We have been BDing every other day. Hopefully we catch this egg. It was a painful one! We are jn the process of moving to the border so I might not be in for a couple of days. Fx to come back to a BFP, Momof3girls and Kimmy!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck with your move Galvan and I hope you caught that egg as well! See you upon your return. :dust:


----------



## kfs1

Good luck Galvan. Fx!

Welcome Kimmy.

Well, huge temp drop for me this morning as I expected. Looks like AF is on her way and she is eeeeeeeeevil. :(


----------



## KimmyBeeSweet

Thank you for the warm welcomes. So happy to be here.

Feeling kind of yucky today - could be a good sign I suppose :)

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Redclaire

Well CD8/ injection day 7 today. Had a scan this morning...2 follies at 10mm and one at 12mm....hmmm hopefully not a 3 follicle month again!!
back on saturday morn for another scan, hopefully the 12mm one becomes the dominant and then we can have IUI monday, but if its tuesday its ok...flights booked for the concert whatever day..I will see Gary in birmingham!!


----------



## kfs1

Good morning, all. 

Red - good luck and have fun at the next concert!!

:witch: came this morning as I feared. Scheduling bloods for tomorrow so I guess we'll see what happens. Testing at the beginning of the month kinda stinks - so far until the new thread. :). Fx to everyone this month!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Kfs1. From your past charts, you should have another testing date this month, so Fx your next testing date this month is your BFP!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am in the middle of packing, btu I had to check on you all to see if we had any news. I will try to check back later to see if our ladies testing today have any news. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Oh no!!! I hate that the witch showed up, but like Galvan said, I think you'll get another chance this month. I'm glad you got your bloodwork scheduled, but that still doesn't make you feel any better today. Treat yourself to something good. shoes, dresses, ice cream, whatever. :hugs:

Redclaire-I hope it's not another 3 follie cycle as well. Have fun at the concert!


----------



## Sis4Us

Come on April Flowers Lets get those BFPs!!!!!

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Yet another :bfn: cycle for me. :nope: Started spotting this afternoon and haven't even stopped my progesterone yet. I won't be taking it tonight, and af should be here full force tomorrow. Go ahead and slap that witch by my name even though tomorrow will be the official cd 1 most likely.

Kfs ~ :hugs: I'm sorry she found you too.


----------



## jjbubbles28

New at this trying thing! have decided for kids after a looong time of waiting. 11 years to be exact! Will be testing 4/11 . Good luck everyone!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Welcome to the group, bubbles! Good luck to you.


----------



## kfs1

Welcome jjbubbles!

Sorry for AF showing her ugly face Mom. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-So sorry. :hugs:

jj-Welcome! Best of luck to you next week. :dust:

Well, I had a clotty quarter sized drop of blood this morning, but I'm not really ready to call it AF just yet. I have on a pad to monitor. I'm not giving up until I get a full flow. I felt crampy last night and I feel crampy today too. I'm sure it's AF so I need to call and schedule my bloodwork, I suppose. I'm so in denial right now, and not sure why because I'm obviously in an anovulatory cycle. hee hee. FML. *banging head against wall* HA!!HA!!

Ok..I've returned to reality. The witch got me. :hissy: 

I've scheduled my bloodwork for 7a Monday morning. There is one test where you can't eat after 10pm, and I'm going out tonight, so I don't want to risk doing the test tomorrow, although as :jo: as I am, I will probably be back home by 10. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Momof3-So sorry. :hugs:
> 
> jj-Welcome! Best of luck to you next week. :dust:
> 
> Well, I had a clotty quarter sized drop of blood this morning, but I'm not really ready to call it AF just yet. I have on a pad to monitor. I'm not giving up until I get a full flow. I felt crampy last night and I feel crampy today too. I'm sure it's AF so I need to call and schedule my bloodwork, I suppose. I'm so in denial right now, and not sure why because I'm obviously in an anovulatory cycle. hee hee. FML. *banging head against wall* HA!!HA!!

Aww terri!:hugs: yeah.. book your blood tests, treat yourself to a huge bar of Cadbury Dairy Milk Choccie and get chinese food...sweet and salty combo for maximum AF relief!! Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - which test is affected by food? They didn't say anything to me about not eating and I had oatmeal this morning before my test. Uh oh.

Red - Now I'm craving Cadbury sooooo bad. Yuuuuuum.


----------



## terripeachy

I don't have my paperwork in front of me, but maybe it's the genetic screening bloods. I don't even know if my nurse wrote it down on my paperwork, but she's supposed to call me anyway to let me know if that's the case. Don't worry...

Do you remember (or have a list of) all the things you got tested for? I think I'm getting tested for like 5 or 6 different things and having an ultrasound done as well.


----------



## kfs1

No - I don't remember specifically. Yeah - they said they'd schedule an ultrasound after the bloods come back. Oh well - I'll mention it to the doc when I hear from her.


----------



## Kayotic

AHHHH I had my scan today! I have a perfect lining and perfect follicle on my working side!
Lining was over 9mm and the follie was 21!


----------



## Kayotic

So much <3 to you who got AF.


----------



## terripeachy

That's great news, Kayotic! Go get 'em!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news Kayotic!!! I am on my cell so I will update the 1st page tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Kfs1- I talked to the nurse and she said that I have to fast for the prolactin. Not sure what that is and I'm on my way out for dinner. I'll check when I get home. Maybe you didn't need that test. Fx fx. Hee hee.


----------



## Driving280

In my 2ww. So, we have run all possible tests on me to check for miscarriage reasons, including karotype, and I am perfectly normal. Hubby has super sperm (44MM and apparently 30% are really fast) and is normal, too, though we are still waiting for karotype back. So this is probably my eggs/old age. We are going to continue trying naturally a few more months and will move on to IVF in July if that does not work... sigh.


----------



## terripeachy

Don't give up Driving! 
Now I have two things to look up (karotype and prolactin). Enjoy your TWW. Sending tons of :dust: your way. April HAS to be better than March. Ugh..I don't even want to think about March anymore.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Driving that's the worse Not Knowing!!! :hugs:

I hope u get some answers soon... Have u had your thyriod checked!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Not sure what's going on this month. Guess my cycle isn't anywhere near normal. After weird af with 2 days spotting before which I never have I have now had a week of spotting varying in colour and heaviness. Grrr! We'll have to wait and see! Sorry for afs and good luck everyone.x


----------



## kfs1

Terri - thanks for the info. I don't remember if that was one of the tests but it definitely seems like it should be from what I read! Grrrr.

Kayotic - yeah! great news!

Driving - sorry that you didn't get the answers that you were looking for but like Terri said, don't give up just yet! Hopefully those super sperm will work their magic.

Nessaw - sorry about the off cycle. What are your temps looking like?


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-Yeah, that sucks that your cycle isn't back to normal, and ditto, what ARE your temps looking like. Do you temp? That has to be so frustrating. 

kfs1-The thing that was weird about the prolactin research that I did on WebMD is that it's a hormone that helps milk production in pregnant women, and in regular people it just kind of hangs around (the site said that scientists are unsure what it does for everyone else). So, not really sure why they would check it now-maybe just a double check to make sure I'm not pregnant. ?? The tests that I am getting on Monday are Estradiol, Prolactin, FSH, LH, TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone), genetic testing and the ultrasound. Last week I had CBC and AMH and STD testing along with rubella, blood type, and other random blood stuff. It's a lot, but hopefully I won't have to give that many vials. Sometimes my blood doesn't flow properly. It's shy. HA!!HA!!


----------



## nessaw

No kfs and terri I dont temp cos I get up at 6 in the wk and can't face that at the wkend plus I dont sleep well and oh wakea me cos he leaves early so basically I don't. Will go back to cbfm which seems to do ok for me once I seem more -'normal'. So emotional this month it's crazy! X


----------



## caz & bob

8dpo fx for all think i Will rest when i am 12 dpo x x


----------



## moni77

Sorry for those AF got already!! BOOOOO!!!!

AFM - IUI done this morning and going back tomorrow for another! Good counts today (55mil with 50% motility). I had 2 eggs on the left registering at 17 on Thursday (triggered last night) and another small one on the right that prob wont mature. Feeling positive this cycle!!

However, doc did say my fsh levels are creeping up so we should consider moving on sooner rather than later. I told him the plan had been switching to IVF after 5 or 6 IUIs (and this is No 4). So he is having me take the IVF class (?!?!) and testing now so that IF and when we are ready to move on there will be no delays.


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> nessaw-Yeah, that sucks that your cycle isn't back to normal, and ditto, what ARE your temps looking like. Do you temp? That has to be so frustrating.
> 
> kfs1-The thing that was weird about the prolactin research that I did on WebMD is that it's a hormone that helps milk production in pregnant women, and in regular people it just kind of hangs around (the site said that scientists are unsure what it does for everyone else). So, not really sure why they would check it now-maybe just a double check to make sure I'm not pregnant. ?? The tests that I am getting on Monday are Estradiol, Prolactin, FSH, LH, TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone), genetic testing and the ultrasound. Last week I had CBC and AMH and STD testing along with rubella, blood type, and other random blood stuff. It's a lot, but hopefully I won't have to give that many vials. Sometimes my blood doesn't flow properly. It's shy. HA!!HA!!


Prolactin is checked because if it's high, it can indicate a pituitary issue.


----------



## caz & bob

Hi girls has anyone ever had ewcm At 9 dpo i have had it today wierd x x


----------



## Kayotic

caz & bob said:


> Hi girls has anyone ever had ewcm At 9 dpo i have had it today wierd x x

I did 2.5 Femara and 150 shot of Menopur and I got it at cd8 this cycle! 

I also ovulated early. I took the trigger yesterday, but ovulated last night, 24 hours early. Clearly, I didn't need the trigger.


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-thanks for the info on prolactin. I hope this TWW is great for you. 

Good luck caz&bob. Fxfx


----------



## caz & bob

Thanks girls :)) x x


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- I think I might be finally ready to join a testing thread again! Hopefully I'm in the TWW now- I'm waiting for my Dr to call me to see if I can do a progesterone test again this month to see if I ovulated. I think the Metformin or iron pills, the exercise or a combination of all of those things is helping my cycle- it's gone from a smiley face to what looks like a normal cycle, and I even had EWCM one day, so I'm hoping I actually ovulated!

So- put me down for now for testing on the 17th (unless I get a blood test that says I didn't ovulate or AF comes first!)


----------



## terripeachy

That's awesome Fezzle! Woohoo...:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

Fx girls me 10 dpo today feeling like i am comeing down with sonething and feel moody x x


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for O Fezzle chart is looking FAB!!


----------



## kfs1

FX Fezzle!


----------



## makiaaubrey

hey ladies. sorry ive been gone. my oldest daughter and i went away for the weekend to a book signing for our favorite author :D we had a blast and did way more shopping then we should have....they had the biggest outlet malls i have ever seen down there! anyway i hope everyone is doing well! IUI tomorrow as long as my OPK's are close...i am getting so so nervous.


----------



## terripeachy

I hope those OPKs turn positive tomorrow, makia! Wishing you the best!


----------



## Kayotic

Yay Fezzle!


----------



## makiaaubrey

for the first time EVER i have EWCM!!! which totally excites me. but my OPK is not even close to positive and the clear blue advanced OPK still has a empty circle....im super worried now that IUI tomorrow, the timing wont be right....i keep trying to post a pic of my opk and idk how


----------



## Wish4another1

Makia - same for me lots of ewcm but neg OPK... Can you move the IUI ?


----------



## makiaaubrey

i just called and basically begged for a trigger shot today. otherwise i will take a opk tomorrow and if its not even close then i will cancel. he is out of town thrusday and friday...so my last chance would be if i got a positive opk say sunday and we could do it monday...but i dont think it will hold out that long. without the trigger shot i think i will O while my doc is on vacation.... so idk what is going to happen now :( sorry for the multiple posts


----------



## makiaaubrey

..


----------



## Wish4another1

Ugh!!! Sorry makia that the body is not cooperating!!! I hope you can get it in before the doc leaves!!


----------



## makiaaubrey

i actually feel kinda angry right now. i do NOT want to wait another month. i already took the clomid this month and i dont want it to be for nothing! because its my small town OBGYN they didnt know what i ment by a trigger shot. so i had to explain it to the medical assistant... i was like, just beg him to call it into the pharmacy, they will know what you mean. a HCG trigger shot. ill give the shot to myself if i need to. i just want the shot.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!!
Makia, Fx you can get IUI done before your Dr goes on vacation!

I have updated page 1, finally! LOL

AFM, I am on CD18. I still had EWCM 2 days ago. It was gone yesterday so I guess I Oed yesterday or 2 nights ago. I am not temping this month with the move and all it would be too stressful. I had EWCM for like 5 days this month! Fx that means that we had a good egg to catch this month. I have no idea when I should test. AF normally would be due in 5-6 days, but if I Oed just yesterday, it would be due in 10-11 days. I guess I will wait the 11 days to see and test in 12 days if no AF.


----------



## makiaaubrey

ugh, he doesnt do trigger shots...so just gotta watch OPK tonight and tomorrow and use my best judgement i guess....


----------



## Driving280

Thanks all - I kind of figure there are no answers other than age. That said, our numbers are great and I am still hoping to get pregnant naturally. If not, July is our deadline to do IVF. There is a great clinic nearby with nation-topping results - and they just got my 41 y.o. friend pregnant, so there are choices...

Where are the BFPs...


----------



## Kayotic

makiaaubrey said:


> for the first time EVER i have EWCM!!! which totally excites me. but my OPK is not even close to positive and the clear blue advanced OPK still has a empty circle....im super worried now that IUI tomorrow, the timing wont be right....i keep trying to post a pic of my opk and idk how

When is your midcycle scan?


----------



## moni77

makiaaubrey said:


> i actually feel kinda angry right now. i do NOT want to wait another month. i already took the clomid this month and i dont want it to be for nothing! because its my small town OBGYN they didnt know what i ment by a trigger shot. so i had to explain it to the medical assistant... i was like, just beg him to call it into the pharmacy, they will know what you mean. a HCG trigger shot. ill give the shot to myself if i need to. i just want the shot.

Ask for Ovidrel. Its easy to give yourself - just do it in the stomach not the thigh.


----------



## Sis4Us

I had EWCM sat and Sun and didn't get a dark line until Today so sometimes and w me usually a Lot of time I get Stretchy CM a few days B4 O!!! 

As far as the IUI it's really hard to get PG w IUI when u aren't being monitored and don't get a sperm wash!!
Also my FS is open 7 days a week the dr can't tell u don't O over the weekend they should be available everyday for everyone I almost always O on the weekend so that would be a NO Go for me!! 
The trigger won't help unless your follicles are big enough u want a viable size not a small one that might not be viable!! GL


----------



## makiaaubrey

he wont give me a trigger....and no mid cycle scan...being that its just my small town OB. i havnt had any scans.


----------



## jjbubbles28

April 11th , good luck!


----------



## terripeachy

I got my numbers back from the FS, and wouldn't you know (Kayotic, kfs1), my prolactin is the one that is a little high. She said that they worry if it's over 40, and mine is just slightly elevated at 28.4 (supposed to be <26), but I'm going to get a notice to take a retest. "no nipple stimulation, or drinking caffeine a day before." Good thing she told me. I would have been stimulating my nipples all day! :haha:

makia-Hope everything works out for you! I would be so nervous.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - you have me :rofl: stimulating your nipples.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kayotic

makiaaubrey said:


> he wont give me a trigger....and no mid cycle scan...being that its just my small town OB. i havnt had any scans.

How do you jnow if the meds are working?
That's an awful lot of cash to spend on a iui and not even be sure you have mature eggs!


----------



## terripeachy

I was telling hubs about what the doctor said and then I remembered that we got jiggy with it the night before! I bet that's why my counts were high! Duh...hee hee. 

makia-Please update us on whether you get your IUI today or not.

Kayotic-Are you still babysitting that cutie? How are you feeling?


----------



## kfs1

Terri - No nipple stimulation, huh? Too funny!!! So, I assume the rest of your numbers were OK then? Great news!!!

Well, either way, if they tested my prolactin levels, they're going to be off because I ate right before my test. Supposed to hear back today (yikes).

Makia - why won't he give you a trigger? (Sorry - I'm a bit lost).


----------



## caz & bob

Hiya girls Will be testing friday if no Af x x


----------



## makiaaubrey

Kayotic said:


> makiaaubrey said:
> 
> 
> he wont give me a trigger....and no mid cycle scan...being that its just my small town OB. i havnt had any scans.
> 
> How do you jnow if the meds are working?
> That's an awful lot of cash to spend on a iui and not even be sure you have mature eggs!Click to expand...

i am not 100% sure lol he says since i have been charting for 18 months now and i usually O like clock work he didnt seem worried about it....it said for scans and triggers and all that i would have to go to a RE...nearest one i have found is over two hours away....and right now we just cant do that. plus i have no idea if my insurance would cover that. i know they are covering alot with the obgyn and half of the IUI.


The cheapie OPK is a hair darker then yesterday, and the clear blue easy advanced OPK I got a flashing smiley wich means high fertility this morning. It has 3 stages. Empty circle meaning not fertile (wich is what I got yesterday) a flashing smiley meaning high fertility (today) and a solid smiley meaning peak (positive) so since it was flashing this morning I'm going to take that as O is close and go ahead,with the IUI.....I just pray I'm right and the timing will be ok...... i will take another this afternoon before we go in... ob said the sperm should be good till sat....so..idk. im just hoping and praying here....so nervous and scared 


terri- the nipple thing about made me spit my coffee all over my laptop hahaha :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, the rest of my numbers were in the good/fine range. Hubs made his appointment for the SA on 04/22. There's nothing the specialist can do during this cycle anyway because all of our test results aren't in, so the 22nd works out just fine. My fertile week is next week, so by Friday I should have O'd and he can take his 3-4 day break prior to his test. If this month isn't successful on our own, we'll get help for my May cycle.

makia-sorry! hee hee. I'm glad you had high fertility today. Phew! Did your hubs go for an SA? I hope they stick around until Saturday. fxfx


----------



## Bookwrmgal

No nipple stimulation made me laugh so hard. I don't know what I would do if I couldn't drink coffee and stimulate my nipples for a whole day. 

Makia, fingers crossed for you!


AFM, the OPK indicates I O'd on the 2nd but my temps weren't consistent (bad sleep from sinus issues keeping me up). We :sex: like crazy all last week and last night just in case. I just had the HSG so I wanted to make sure I took advantage of the increased likelihood of fertility.
Things seem different this time. My temps have been consistently high for me lately and I've had CM every day - that's very unusual for me. Also, I am super unreasonably irritated with DH consistently the past few days. 

DH has his SA on Friday and I have my appt with the new RE on Tuesday.


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-That's great that you have been busy BD'ing and your temps look good. I hope you don't need to use the RE, but the appointment won't hurt.


----------



## makiaaubrey

terripeachy said:


> Yes, the rest of my numbers were in the good/fine range. Hubs made his appointment for the SA on 04/22. There's nothing the specialist can do during this cycle anyway because all of our test results aren't in, so the 22nd works out just fine. My fertile week is next week, so by Friday I should have O'd and he can take his 3-4 day break prior to his test. If this month isn't successful on our own, we'll get help for my May cycle.
> 
> makia-sorry! hee hee. I'm glad you had high fertility today. Phew! Did your hubs go for an SA? I hope they stick around until Saturday. fxfx

ive been thinking about nipple stimulation all day and laughing out loud at random! :haha: went and had a pedicure this afternoon to kinda pamper myself before the colposcopy and IUI. so at least ill have pretty feet in the stirrups lmao

hubs had a SA last june. everything was on the low end of normal with increased visosity. still a little unsure what that means.

so yeah...we have to be there at 515 pm est time...ill try to jump on after we get home...im a little nervous about the colposcopy, worried its going to hurt :cry:


----------



## makiaaubrey

Now I'm really worried. ...TMI...
We just got the. "Sample" and its really small....and thick....maybe that's been part of the problem....idk. idk how much is enough &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862; on our way for the IUI if there's enough I guess


----------



## terripeachy

High viscosity means thick, like honey. Honey has a higher viscosity than water. Maybe he should try drinking more water. :shrug: I really hope it all works out. It's 5:30, so I'm sure you'll be checking in very soon. fxfxfx. What did the OPK say this afternoon?


----------



## makiaaubrey

And I got to see John's swimmers under the microscope!


----------



## makiaaubrey

All he drinks is water....they said its just him.....


----------



## makiaaubrey

Im all done! Uterus feels angry but its done doc said it all looked good....fingets crossed


----------



## Kayotic

makiaaubrey said:


> All he drinks is water....they said its just him.....

Guaifenesin will thin the semen. Google it :)
I would have him take 400mgs every 12 hours starting 3 days before you expect ovulation. You can take it in pill form (Dollar store has pills) or liquid form, like Mucinex or Robitussin. Just make sure Guaifenesin is the ONLY ingredient and it doesnt have decongestants or anything else in it.


----------



## makiaaubrey

T hats what. Ive been having him do the last few months &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> Kayotic-Are you still babysitting that cutie? How are you feeling?

Aw thanks for asking! I am still watching him! He's so great. he has brought so much fun and joy to our house! He is here a lot, about 70 hours a week so it was easy to get attached!

Starting next month, I will be watching this little cutie, too.


(Sorry its so huge!)

I feel great! The OHSS symptoms are all gone. I cant even tell I took the trigger. No bloating, etc at all!


----------



## GalvanBaby

She is a cutey, Kayotic!

Makia, Fx this IUI is it for you!

AFM, I am still unpacking. Argg!! I am so finished with moving! Here in Mexico, you buy your own kitchen cabinets, and move them when you move. We had them built to fit in our last kitchen, so now we had to try and make them fit in our new kitchen. Well, the bottom is a tiled cement counter with no cabinets underneath. I need t buy cabinets to fit there. My top cabinets fit, but I need to have some more made to fill the space nicely. We finally got them up today, so I will get to put up my dishes tomorrow! :happydance: 
As for TTC, I have not had anymore EWCM so I am now sure I am in the TWW. I have my hopeful moments, then my doubtful moments. Today is a doubtful day. I feel like we will never have our TR baby. OH has no biological children so this is really hard to deal with, but we have come to terms that if we don't get our miracle naturally or via IVF at the end of the year, we won't do anymore treatments. We will NTNP until I am 37, and that is it. I am 35 now so we have another 18 months to go. This is depressing to even think about. :(


----------



## caz & bob

Aww she lovely fx girls i am 13 dpo today got some cramping going on will Test tomorrow if no Af x x


----------



## Redclaire

Crap!
I had a lovely long post all written out and it went AWOL:growlmad:
Anyhoo hi ladies!!
So I had scans everyday over the weekend and finally on monday they were happy with my one 18mm and 2x 11mm follies , so I flew to UK on monday night, took trigger at midnight, shopped and had my Gary Barlow lovefest on tuesday and flew back to dublin on yesterday on the early morning flight and went straight into the clinic for my IUI. Himself had been in first thing and had left and large sample..which he was delighted about:haha:
Anyhoo, 18mm still there, cos timing perfect, trigger releases egg at 36hours and I had IUI at 35hours. When I got home we threw another sample in:haha:..well I was still amourous following my night with Gary!!
So its the dreaded TWW:coffee::sleep: required!!
Terri: my sister had very high prolactin, she had her twins by IVF, but lucky she was TTC cos it was only because of that they discovered the benign pituitary tumour making all the prolactin..she's hunky dorey tho, treated with daily meds, your levels don't seem very high, get a repeat and this time tell himself to leave your bits and bobs alone:haha:
Mackia; I know you have a lot on your mind so i don't want to stress you further but seriously i would consider another clinic. For IUI you have to be scanned to time it and to ensure you haven't got like loads of mature follicles..do you really want to be octomom!!I was sooo stressed and upset last month when my clinic refused to do IUI cos I had 3 mature follicles but their criteria are there to ensure a healthy full term baby..or 2...which is the goal at the end of the day. From what you've been saying they don't seem to be really up on best practice but they seem quite happy to take your money and your time while you are worrying. I know you said you live in a rural area but that 2 hour drive could really be worth it...just my thoughts..I really don't want to add to your worries:hugs:


----------



## makiaaubrey

i am happy this morning and feeling much more confident! :happydance: IUI at 6 pm last night, and at 7am this morning my OPK was blaring positive! which means my surge started sometime last night. which is super odd for me. this is the first time my OPK has EVER been positive in the morning. it always goes positive in the evening. which makes me wonder if i had taken one late last night it if would have been positive. also had a good temp dip this morning. so i am praying that means i will O sometime today and my temp will spike in the morning. that would be PERFECT timing!!! now i cant wait for morning to see if my temp spikes lol. :happydance::happydance::happydance: i had some pretty good cramps from the colposcopy and the IUI. soon as he did the IUI my uterus cramped HARD. he said it was normal and gave me some norco. hubby was so sweet and wouldnt let me out of the car while he went into walgreens to get the norco. and he had me stay in bed all evening while he ordered out for dinner for us and the kidlets.....this is going to be the longest TWW ever.


----------



## makiaaubrey

red- i totally understand what your saying! its been a worry of mine as well. yeah who i have been seeing is just my regular OBGYN. hubs and i talked about it...and the only problem is he just started his job last month...so he cant take time off to go to the RE two hours away...hes not allowed for at least 6 months....and thats to far for him to give me his "sample" and me go alone and take it to the RE...so its pretty much been work with our OB for now...or wait...and we dont have another 6 months in us....actually we have the cycle we are in...maybe a couple more....and then we are probably done.... twins even scare the crap outa me lol let alone the octomom! but we just have to leave it in gods hands now i suppose....thankfully the IUI with my OB will only cost us $200 after our insurance so much cheaper then others....but 200 is still 200! i very much feel between a rock and a hard place ya know lol


----------



## kfs1

Fx and :dust: to you all - Kayotic, Galvan, Caz, Makia, and Red!!! Let's see some BFPs. :)


----------



## Redclaire

makiaaubrey said:


> red- i totally understand what your saying! its been a worry of mine as well. yeah who i have been seeing is just my regular OBGYN. hubs and i talked about it...and the only problem is he just started his job last month...so he cant take time off to go to the RE two hours away...hes not allowed for at least 6 months....and thats to far for him to give me his "sample" and me go alone and take it to the RE...so its pretty much been work with our OB for now...or wait...and we dont have another 6 months in us....actually we have the cycle we are in...maybe a couple more....and then we are probably done.... twins even scare the crap outa me lol let alone the octomom! but we just have to leave it in gods hands now i suppose....thankfully the IUI with my OB will only cost us $200 after our insurance so much cheaper then others....but 200 is still 200! i very much feel between a rock and a hard place ya know lol

Well hopefully this is the one and you don't have to ever think about any of this IUI drama again!! You've both done your bit so come on baby fairies do your dusting!!


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-You get all the cute ones! hee hee. I like that picture of Savannah.

Caz-Good luck today, babe. Stay away AF!!

Redclaire-Thanks for the words about your sister. My prolactin isn't abnormally high, just slightly elevated. I got the paper in the mail last night, so I'll try to get my bloodwork done on Friday morning. They said to fast, not to avoid any romantic interludes. HA!!HA!! Hopefully my retest will be ok, but if not, there is medicine for high-ish prolactin. Good job on timing your IUI and seeing your loverboy. hee hee. 

makia-Great job with the timing too, and Redclaire is right. Hopefully this will be it, and trying to find another doctor or whatever won't even have to be a thought in your mind. fxfx.

Hope everyone has a great day today. My car is in the shop for service, and I'm waiting for them to call me.


----------



## Kayotic

Thanks guys!
Everyone keeps telling me that being around babies will wake my ovaries up.
Apparently they haven't met my asshole baby makers. They just sit there while I baby snuggle going "Yo, bitch. We're tryin to sleep here!"


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Maybe they'll get up soon. :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Kayotic- what a cutie that Savannah is!

Caz-Good luck!

Redclaire- great timing, especially with your dreamboat in town!

makia- fx!! I drive quite a bit for my RE (fortunately at least it's near my work) but I understand the pain it is for the sample since it's about 2 hours for DH to drive from work. Fortunately tomorrow is his non-work Friday.

Galvan - I know it must be so hectic and stressful with the move but it will happen for you! I know it's not fast enough.

Terri- good luck with the car!

AFM - I am sooo tired lately. Normally I'm up catching up on shows after DH goes to bed at 10 but the past few days I've been zonked out on the couch within minutes of tucking him in. :sleep: That and the periodic metallic taste in my mouth has been annoying.
It's finally showing signs of spring here so I got to clean my grill and make some grilled chicken with a tomato and avocado salad. I was ridiculously excited to do it but not as much as my "sous chef" beagles who like to help. 
Other than that, just 2ww it.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Everyone here in Mexico says the same thing, Kayotic. I jyst laugh and say yeah I wish. My ovaries and uterus myst have taken tons of Nyquil. Lol


----------



## makiaaubrey

perhaps i should rub my grandson all over me and make my ovaries get with the program...i had a talk with the sample cup on the way to the doc and hopefully they little guys listened lol i was like...look, im helping you out as much as i can here. you get to bybass the acidic vag. dont have to try to make it through the ripples and folds and hostile mucus of the cervix...:spermy::spermy: i am dropping you off right outside the tube..all you gotta do is swim 1/4 of the distance you would normally have to and find that egg! dont be lazy! hubs looked at me like i was crazy :haha:

we need some BFP this month! last chance to pop them babies out by 12/31 and get that big tax deduction hahaha:haha::haha:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Makia, if it's true, I have my nephew all the time so it should start working. LOL


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Darn! The only baby I have access too is my niece who is a 90min drive plus an hour ferry ride away!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm going to be at an Easter party on Sunday with lots of kids, so hopefully they'll get things moving!

It looked like I O'd but now my temps keep going under the coverline, so I'm not that hopeful. I'm going to bring my chart to my Dr next time to see what she thinks. I think the Metformin (and/or iron) is helping, but maybe I need something like progesterone and femara/Clomid to give things a boost.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-The specialist that I went to said that P mostly helps with the length of your LP, so who knows...I would take the chart and ask (you know I'm all about data/information and asking questions). It also does look like you ovulated, and that is really the point of temping, so don't get discouraged just yet. fx fx.

This :jo: doesn't have any babies nearby. I guess I'm out of the game. Ok, I just lied. My girlfriend has a 1 year old and my husband's goddaughter is turning 2 on Saturday, so maybe I have a small chance, although I'm not going to hold them. I just go to these parties for free pizza. :haha: :wacko:


----------



## kfs1

Hmmm - do 2-year-olds count? I have a few of them coming over on Sunday. ;)


----------



## caz & bob

Hiya girls still no Af and BFN but got another Hpt going to use it monday if still no af x x


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, terri! I'm only on 9dpo but no sign of AF so far, so hopefully my LP is ok. If I ovulated this cycle and get AF, I won't be too gutted as I wasn't expecting the Metformin to work so quickly and OH and I didn't really have our timing down this month!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

So DH had his SA this morning. I got some information from him when I had him deliver me coffee to work on his way to his errands after the appointment. Apparently he had a hard time working the tv which I thought was hilarious. He is very concerned that the sample was so small. Normally he has quite a bit but this way a lot smaller. and the look on his face was of a traumatized man, which made me laugh :haha: he is so dramatic!


----------



## kfs1

haha bookworm. Aww - your poor husband. I'm sure it's not the most stimulating of setting. I'm sure my husband will be nervous, too.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I felt so bad for him. The drive into the city was traumatizing enough for him. He is so relieved it's over.

AFM - today is 9dpo (If I go based on the OPK ) and got EWCM for the first time ever post O. Plus another temp spike.


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-How many days hold did your hubs have? They recommended 3-4 for mine, so I'm just curious. Sorry he was so traumatized. Mine wants to do his at home and then take it to the lab. He will be much more comfy at home, I guess. 

Fezzle-Sending :dust: your way. You just never know....


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri- it was 3 days. Well.. 2.5 I guess. They told him to "clear the pipes" Tuesday for a Friday morning test. He would have done the sample at home but it would have required him going to work late to do it right before I leave for work since it would take me almost 90min to get there to drop it off.
I kind of wish we wound up doing that today since he wasn't working. I didn't think it would be that hard for him to get it done.


----------



## Driving280

Haha re: DH SA. Mine was traumatized as well and pleaded with me to get pregnant asap so he did not have to do it again. He "fasted" for 2 days and that was fine.


----------



## Wish4another1

RE-SA - mines is Monday morning... I have rented the hotel room - and all that goes with it so he can give his "sample"... and he will stress about it right up until the mood lighting comes on...:haha:
and I will actually be the one taking it to the clinic... men....

if his only option was at the clinic it would never happen! :nope:

I am going to try and convince him that we need to :sex: tonight - that way its only a 2 day hold... I printed off articles and everything!!! :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Re: SA, mine got to do it at home at 730am with his mom there wide awake. Lol At the time we lived in a house where the only bathroom was in our bedroom so he has to go to the bathroom. It took forever. Lol Thank God he had a great count and motility, etc and has at every IUI since then. Our IUI last year, his cout was like 500million post wash. I told him that they need a GPS. Grrr!


----------



## pisces78

Hi Galvan Baby, The Witch got me this month! So, BFN on to the next month for me!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear Pisces. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ugg Sorry Picses. :hugs:

We need some BFPs in here ladies!! :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:af: got me girls fx for all the rest of you x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

So sorry Caz. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF, Pisces and Caz :hugs:


----------



## makiaaubrey

so sorry Pisces and Caz ! :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

Not looking good, DPO 10 or 11 and stark white BFN.


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks like Another Slow month Ladies hope those BFPS start rolling in!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh Caz and Pisces, I'm so sorry.

So this morning I woke up to a temp dip (still above coverline) and brown CM. It's only CD 25 so it's 2 days early for me to have AF's impending visit be announced. I'm either 11dpo based on the new OPK or 8 dpo based on temping. I have been feeling so off all week and gassy so either it's a BFP or I'm about to have a raging visit from the witch.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry caz! :hugs:

:dust: Bookwrmgal and Driving. Don't give up just yet, ladies! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Bookworm your chart look Triphasic when do u plan to test??? Test test!! ;)

Driving FX it's still early Love!!! :hugs:


----------



## moni77

sorry to those AF got...


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sis4Us said:


> Bookworm your chart look Triphasic when do u plan to test??? Test test!! ;)

Since AF should be here Thurs if she comes, I wasn't planning on testing until then. But I'm seeing the RE on Tuesday for a follow up and we'll see what she has to say.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi all,

I'm almost 40 and still TTC #1 with IUI. I'm 7dpo today (the 13th) and AF is due next Sunday the 20th. 

The last few days I've had 
sore breasts
shortness of breath
feeling whacky, but it could be caused by the endometrin supplements....

Good luck bookworm and FX driving!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Girls,

Hugs to those who have AF and good luck to those still in 2ww or waiting to ovulate.

Im already out this month as I came down with a nasty gastro bug right when I ovulated and there was no way I could even move without throwing up let alone do special cuddles.

Will be back and ready for next month.....

Stalking the thread until then and hoping for at least one BFP this month xx


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Dropped before coverline this morning. I think :witch: is here early


----------



## Fezzle

Fx she doesn't show, Bookwrmgal! Mine has been under the coverline twice, but then popped back up. Then again, I'm not positive that I actually ovulated.


----------



## terripeachy

It seems I have another chance in April, although it's not a likely chance. I put in my temp this morning and Ffoe said I ovulated on CD8,:dohh: which makes me 3DPO today. I have never ovulated that early, and obviously, hubs and I weren't prepared as we only BD'd on CD8. Well, also on CD4 too, but that's so early. I didn't even get a chance to get to the store to get a new ovulation test stick reader. :wacko: I guess now I'll just wait until May.

Welcome Rainyshiny, sorry Taurus8484 for the flu bug (loved the phrase special cuddles), and Bookwrmgal, don't give up just yet! 

I guess I better get on the horn regarding my follow up appt. with the FS. My next cycle may be starting sooner than I thought.

Have a great Monday, chicas.


----------



## kfs1

Sorry to all who got the :witch:!

So, I held a baby this weekend. Here's hoping that baby magic you all were talking about rubs off!


----------



## Conina

Sorry for those the :witch: got. 

She's due tomorrow or Wed for me. Boobs are a bit sore, and skin isn't great, so that could be either AF or baby! 

God's clearly a man, or he would have made symptoms a lot easier to spot!!


----------



## Paula08049

Hi girls, so sorry for all of you who were bit by the witch this month. For me so far I have had painful burning sensation in my breaststroke for a few days now. I tested this morning at 12 dpo and got the faintest positive on a frer. It showed right away. Hubby says he can't see it but I definitely can. The Witch is due to come on Wednesday and here is to hoping that she stays far far away. Much love and baby dust to all of you!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Conina

Oooh sounds exciting Paula! Can we see a pic?

(And I don't know about everyone else, but my DH never sees lines. With C I didn't test til I was late and the test line was about 3/4 the thickness of the control line. He sat saying "Are you SURE?? Is it not supposed to be darker??")


----------



## kfs1

Conina said:


> Sorry for those the :witch: got.
> 
> She's due tomorrow or Wed for me. Boobs are a bit sore, and skin isn't great, so that could be either AF or baby!
> 
> God's clearly a man, or he would have made symptoms a lot easier to spot!!

I SO agree, Conina. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry to everyone who got AF or feels her knocking on the Door!!

Terri I was going to say yesterday it looked like u Od but saw how early it was so figured I was wrong!!
I would get some test and test anyway to see if Anything pops up!! FX


----------



## Redclaire

Paula08049 said:


> Hi girls, so sorry for all of you who were bit by the witch this month. For me so far I have had painful burning sensation in my breaststroke for a few days now. I tested this morning at 12 dpo and got the faintest positive on a frer. It showed right away. Hubby says he can't see it but I definitely can. The Witch is due to come on Wednesday and here is to hoping that she stays far far away. Much love and baby dust to all of you!:dust::dust::dust:

OOOH Paula!! I got the feintest of feint lines on a cheapie at 12dpo on my little 'un, I didn't even bother showing it to himself...I brought it to work wrapped in clingfilm and stared at in in all kinds of light to see was i imagining it...best of luck with the retest!! Nearly 40 and begging for lines ooh the irony!!:happydance::wacko:


----------



## Paula08049

Conina said:


> Oooh sounds exciting Paula! Can we see a pic?
> 
> (And I don't know about everyone else, but my DH never sees lines. With C I didn't test til I was late and the test line was about 3/4 the thickness of the control line. He sat saying "Are you SURE?? Is it not supposed to be darker??")

Here's the picture it's not the best but I swear irl there is a pink line that showed up right away. Lol hubby thinks I'm nuts but my boobs and this test tell me otherwise.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Redclaire

Paula08049 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Oooh sounds exciting Paula! Can we see a pic?
> 
> (And I don't know about everyone else, but my DH never sees lines. With C I didn't test til I was late and the test line was about 3/4 the thickness of the control line. He sat saying "Are you SURE?? Is it not supposed to be darker??")
> 
> Here's the picture it's not the best but I swear irl there is a pink line that showed up right away. Lol hubby thinks I'm nuts but my boobs and this test tell me otherwise.Click to expand...

I've a really ancient computer here at work, I swear it runs on coal, but i can see something... test again!!


----------



## Fezzle

Looks promising, Paula! Fx! 

terri- that is weird about Oing on CD8! Glad you at least got one session in!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-When I got that temp drop the other day I though it was strange, and this morning I thought I would get another big drop, but nope...only a fallback drop. I am going to Target anyway and pick up another reader. One session will have to do, but I'm not telling hubs. hee hee. I could use a few more sessions.

Paula-Ooh!! Exciting...can't wait to see what happens tomorrow or the next day. fx fx fx.

Conina-You made me laugh about God. For realzzz....hee hee. God 2.0 should be a woman.


----------



## terripeachy

Grr...double post.


----------



## Driving280

Paula - YAY!

AF got me today. Sigh. Three more months until we move on to IVF...


----------



## Blueshoney

Paula - congratulations! 

AFM-AF got me yesterday so I am out.


----------



## Redbird

Hi :) 

April 12th it was a negative I'm supposed to be on AF today still no sign.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Driving and Blues. Wth?? :hugs:
Here's hoping for a wonderful May. :friends:


----------



## Redbird

Thanks Terripeachy :) 

Here's to May!!! I'm gonna to have wine tonight :)


----------



## Redbird

Btw Terripeachy we have been married for 6 months 3 weeks :)


----------



## terripeachy

Oh cool...happy anniversary! Sending lots of baby :dust: your way.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Paula, I can definitely see a faint line!

Blues and Driving - sorry :(

DH and I eloped 6 mos ago yesterday. Our wedding was on Jan 4 though. I didn't even think of that until you said something, redbird. We went for a 3 mile walk to DQ - I guess that was our celebration.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for the :witch: Blues and Driving :hugs:

Paula does the line have color or is it grey or white?? I can't really tell from the pic!! FX it gets darker!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Lol!!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Rainshiny said:


> Lol!!!

Sorry, didn't mean to laugh out of context! I thought I was replying to Conina's excellent observation about men.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Testing on April 30th...maybe sooner :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Paula I can definitely see a line!


----------



## terripeachy

Rainshiny-You can always edit your post, if need be. HA!

Galvan-I guess you can put me down for the 28th as well. It's a two month testing cycle for this chica. :wacko:


----------



## Wish4another1

Hope- that's my bday!!! Extra special FX for you !! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

My post disappeared. Grrr. I will update again tomorrow fromy computer. I am sick, headache and nausea. AF is dye between tomorrow and Saturday depending on O. Might test tomorrow or Sunday. Depends on my will power. Lol


----------



## Paula08049

Sis4Us said:


> Sorry for the :witch: Blues and Driving :hugs:
> 
> Paula does the line have color or is it grey or white?? I can't really tell from the pic!! FX it gets darker!!

It has color I did another this morning and still very faint. I thought for sure it would be a nice solid line today. Af is due tomorrow so we will just wait and see. I hope this is my sticky bean I would love to say that I'm due on Christmas Eve!


----------



## kfs1

Paula08049 said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the :witch: Blues and Driving :hugs:
> 
> Paula does the line have color or is it grey or white?? I can't really tell from the pic!! FX it gets darker!!
> 
> It has color I did another this morning and still very faint. I thought for sure it would be a nice solid line today. Af is due tomorrow so we will just wait and see. I hope this is my sticky bean I would love to say that I'm due on Christmas Eve!Click to expand...

Pics, pics, pics!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

:dust:Paula!

So I'm out. The :witch: arrived this morning. It's bad enough she came 2 days early, did she have to bring the worst cramps I have had in years? :nope:

Leaving to see the new RE in about an hour. Will get the SA results and hoping to have some sort of game plan because the last appointment was just an overview and telling me we can't really do anything without a HSG, bloods, and a SA. Insurance won't cover anything and we don't have much money so I can't afford anything invasive until I get a new job with better insurance.


----------



## Wish4another1

so sorry the witch came Bookwrmgal!!:hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF, bookwrmgal!

Fx this is your sticky bean, Paula! If this cycle is lucky for me, Christmas Eve would be my EDD too- but I'm doubtful after today's temp!


----------



## kfs1

So sorry bookwrmgal. :hugs: I hope you get some answers at your appointment.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry for AF Bkwrm :hugs:

Paula FX it gets darker Tom mine would take 2 days to darken sometimes!!

If I get lucky enough for a BFP I'll be due New years Eve wouldn't that be fun!!! :)


----------



## Paula08049

Started with some brown discharge. I'm guessing that I'm out. I'm so disappointed I really felt like I was pregnant. I think I'll just get in bed and sleep the day away.


----------



## Redclaire

Jeez ladies...that rotten aul one on the broom is a right witch!!
6dpo/7dpiui and slowly losing my marbles!! Work is just draaaagggiiing, thank god for Game of Thrones!!
Looking forward to this weekend tho, big historical festival right across the road from my house, 1000 years since the Viking Battle of Clontarf, in Dublin 1014AD. They are doing a huge Viking battle re-enactment, viking village, longships in the bay..can't wait! :grr:Then an evening with himself as my mom is minding my little viking.
Then I suppose i could test on tuesday.....


----------



## Conina

Aww Paula I really thought it was your month :hugs:

Sorry bookworm, but hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

Claire that sounds like fun! I'll be heading to my bro's for dinner on Easter Sunday, and I'm off work all next week so doing fun stuff with the wee man. 

AF is due today or tomorrow. Testing Fri if she hasn't shown...


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-Doesn't hurt to find out what the specialist says now that you have done all the prerequisites. You may just need a little medicine or something that isn't too expensive. In the meantime, sorry the witch got you. :hug: That really blows.

Paula-Yeah, maybe tomorrow you'll have a darker line. I'm still not believing that you are completely out until you see red.

I'll play-if I get a BFP this month, my due date is January 02. A winter time baby!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Paula, I agree with Terri. I had brown even red discharge with my pregnancy.

Bookwrmgal, :hugs: I am sorry about AF. Hopefully, you only need a little boost to get you pregnant.

AFM, AF is normally due on CD26. Tomorrow is CD26, but I am not sure when I Oed this month. I had EWCM from CD12-16 so maybe she isn't coming until Saturday. I thought about testing this morning, but forgot to when I woke up so I will wait until Sunday.


----------



## Wish4another1

Ill play too -

Terri - My due date would also be Jan 2,2015!!! :haha:

:hugs: to all


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Paula - you're not out until you see red so fx fx fx!

Back from the RE with a 2 mos prescription for Clomid. The SA was normal with slightly off motility and shape but still within normal range. My results are all normal but with slightly elevated WBC that I need to tell my new PCP about when I have my appt with him on Friday.

Oh thinking of going back to acupuncture; have any of you used it for TTC?

Red- your Viking festival sounds amazing! I would love to go to something like that. I'm also a big GoT fan


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-what is WBC? White blood cells, maybe you have an infection.
I knew it would be a reasonable fix. Woohoo!! That's really good news.

Wish-Wow..that would be so cool to be bump buddies. :) I need to calm down about that with my 1/4 glimmer of hope. hee hee. A girl can dream. *sigh*


----------



## Bookwrmgal

wbc= white blood cells. Could be sinusitis, stress, or I am about to have a major flare up -I tend to have pancreatic issues and when it flares up my temp doesn't go up but my wbc skyrockets. 

I warned hubby about the potential mood swings this weekend. Just in time for Easter with his parents, slacker brother in law, and out of control niece. woohoo lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Paula don't give up just yet!!! :hugs:

Bkwrm glad DH SA is good hope u get the WBC under control! 
FYI vitamin C and B12 help w sperm structure


----------



## makiaaubrey

Paula i really thought you had it!! but your not out till there is RED! 

ill play...if its my month, my due date would be jan 1!! very cool lol our aniv is new years eve...but since i would have to have a section i would end up between xmas and new years...tax deduction! LOL


----------



## moni77

I'd be Dec 27th. (My bday is Dec 22nd)


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Moni-That would be cool, right? Are December zodiac signs sharers? hee hee. I wouldn't want my baby in May as my birthday and hubs' birthday are three days away. It's already hard enough sharing our birthdays. grr.....hee hee. I win because I'm older!

Bookwrmgal-Hope your Easter is better than you're imagining.

makia-Hey! How are you doing?


----------



## nessaw

Sorry to those af got. If this is my month the due date is 27th dec-my wedding is on the 20th! !


----------



## Fezzle

Still no sign of AF- I'm worried the temperature shift was just an illusion! It wouldn't be the first time that happened to me. FF took away my solid crosshairs, moved my O day a day earlier and moved my coverline down. Still testing tomorrow. I have a phone appointment with my Dr today to ask about staying on the Metformin, and then a real appointment with her on the 28th to find out what to do next.


----------



## Redclaire

Morning ladies!
Well i tested last night to see if my trigger HCG is gone and I got a very feint positive but this morning nada so that's the meds out of my system.:thumbup:
I'll test again in a couple of days tho I'll not take a BFN as a no until 12 DPO which is monday..today is 7DPO/8DPIUI..no symptoms at all which I think is good cos I had zero symptoms in TWW when preggers last time:shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

That's exciting Redclaire! fxfx

Fezzle-I still see your crosshairs. A dashed line is better than no line! I had a positive OPK today (I almost didn't take one), and FFoe completely took my crosshairs away. I'm ok with it as long as my temperature jumps in the next few days. I usually O around day 12-15, and today is CD13. We'll see. :wacko:

nessaaw-How fun! A Christmas baby and wedding, or vice versa. hee hee.


----------



## Kayotic

I got a BFP today, but I am cautious it's trigger still. I am 12DPT, so the 10k SHOULD be gone but who knows. It was gone Monday unless I just didnt eye it enough. It's in my car now but its freezing so I don't want to go get it LOL
It's the squintiest of squinters, you kind of have to look at it from far away haha.


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - hang in there. you still have the crosshairs.

Red - FX FX FX!

Terri - Ya see? Do you feel more hopeful now that you have a positive OPK? Now, get to BDing.

Temp jump this morning for me - let's hope it stays up and I see some crosshairs soon.


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-I'm far away and I think I see it! :haha:

kfs1-Yes, I am feeling MUCH more hopeful. We've been BD'ing since CD8, so I'm feeling really good about things. And I'm really glad I didn't give up. I know it says you're supposed to stop using OPKs once you get the smiley face, but I'm going to test again in the morning and see what it gives me. Your crosshairs are coming tomorrow, most likely so you should keep BD'ing too.


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> Kayotic-I'm far away and I think I see it! :haha:
> 
> kfs1-Yes, I am feeling MUCH more hopeful. We've been BD'ing since CD8, so I'm feeling really good about things. And I'm really glad I didn't give up. I know it says you're supposed to stop using OPKs once you get the smiley face, but I'm going to test again in the morning and see what it gives me. Your crosshairs are coming tomorrow, most likely so you should keep BD'ing too.

Well, shit. A picture would help. Let me edit the post


----------



## kfs1

Kayotic - I see it! Fx it's the real deal and not the trigger. Fx Fx Fx!!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Kayotic said:


> I got a BFP today, but I am cautious it's trigger still. I am 12DPT, so the 10k SHOULD be gone but who knows. It was gone Monday unless I just didnt eye it enough. It's in my car now but its freezing so I don't want to go get it LOL
> It's the squintiest of squinters, you kind of have to look at it from far away haha.

I totally see that line, kayotic, clear as day! Congrats!:happydance:

Me, I'm 10 dpo and my breasts look like a cow's. Gonna try to wait to test until I get back from vacation on April 21. 

You go, Terripeachy and ks1! 
Keep up the positive waiting vibes everyone.
Rainshiny


----------



## Redclaire

Kayotic...I see it!! If you were clear BFN on monday then the trigger HCG would not just reappear..but a preggy BFP would!!! OOh test again tonight and try not drink too much so you have a good strong sample!!
Come on Easter thread...let's do this!!!:happydance:


----------



## Conina

Kayotic - I see it!!

Rainshiny - sounds promising! Fx!!

I've been feeling sick all day - I think AF is on her way...


----------



## Redclaire

terri !! get busy with the whizzy girl!!:sex::sex:


----------



## Fezzle

kayotic- i see it! Fx!


----------



## Wish4another1

:bfp:Kayotic - GIRL I see it too!! :wohoo::wohoo::bfp:

Terri!!! - :spermy: say :howdy: to Ms Egg!!! <3<3 girl I am too happy for your smiley face!!!

Conina :af: I hope you are feeling sick for another reason!! :happydance:

Redclair - you are next!!! get that test stick ready!!! 

Fezzle - yes hang in there!!!

AFM: who cares!!! we got a BFP on here!!! :rofl:
Have a great Tuesday ladies!!!


----------



## moni77

Looks good Kayotic!!

Glad you got your pos opk Terri - time to have some fun!!

Hubby asked me not to test until this weekend (when we know the result will be accurate) - so that is the plan...testing at the in laws. Oh joy!


----------



## sandrac

Too late to join??? Im testing on the 21st, if i don't have any luck this month im starting on clomid on cd2-6 next cycle.


----------



## Wish4another1

welcome sandrac - never too late to join us!!!

FX for you!!


----------



## terripeachy

sandrac-unless your test date is in early April, it's never to late to join. We're all really hyper today because there were 0 BFPs in March.

Kayotic-Now I really do see it, so I'll say a special prayer that it gets darker for you! When are you going to test again?

Moni-Are you sure you want to test at the in-laws'? I like the idea of a weekend test, but do you want to be upset around them? Your chart is looking fab-o.

Redclaire-Okay...you're our second good luck charm. fxfx.


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> sandrac-unless your test date is in early April, it's never to late to join. We're all really hyper today because there were 0 BFPs in March.
> 
> Kayotic-Now I really do see it, so I'll say a special prayer that it gets darker for you! When are you going to test again?
> 
> Moni-Are you sure you want to test at the in-laws'? I like the idea of a weekend test, but do you want to be upset around them? Your chart is looking fab-o.
> 
> Redclaire-Okay...you're our second good luck charm. fxfx.

Sandrac, welcome aboard!:happydance:
kayotic, i have just about everything crossed for you:wacko:
Moni, hmm testing at in-laws..lay the ground work now..tell them have have to pop out for a couple of hours over the weekend and go POAS in a coffee shop and then good or bad you'll not have to hide emotions...plus a large hot choccy right there to celebrate???!!!
terri...I will happily take the title of 2nd good luck charm!! FXFXFXFX more of you lovely ladies will get charmed too...really hope this works apart from anything so expensive 1000 per month:dohh:


----------



## Blueshoney

Kayotic- I totally see it!!!


----------



## Kayotic

I love you ladies! <3

I only have one test left and I want to use it RIGHT THIS SECOND. I am going to try and hold out til morning, because it's stupid and illogical to use it right now. But, it's there and it's calling my name, and I am powerless.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

:happydance: YAY Kayotic!

Terri- have fun "getting busy" :sex:

Redclaire - fx fx fx 

Fezzle-hang in there

Sandra- welcome! I start Clomid this cycle (Saturday actually)

AFM - I emailed my old acupuncturist to see if she is still accepting patients and if she could squeeze me in.


----------



## makiaaubrey

Kayotic. I totally see it! Cant wait to see the next one!!! 

Terri- im good &#55357;&#56832; of course my body is imagining all kinds of symptoms. But only 6 dpo and 7dpiui....so i keep waiting lol


----------



## moni77

Redclaire said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Moni-Are you sure you want to test at the in-laws'? I like the idea of a weekend test, but do you want to be upset around them? Your chart is looking fab-o.
> 
> Moni, hmm testing at in-laws..lay the ground work now..tell them have have to pop out for a couple of hours over the weekend and go POAS in a coffee shop and then good or bad you'll not have to hide emotions...plus a large hot choccy right there to celebrate???!!!
> 
> Thanks. Not the most ideal, but they know we like to sleep in and I tend to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night, so I'll POAS and bring it back into the bedroom to wait. Hopefully I won't be upset!! There is no way I would be able to wait until Monday....Click to expand...


----------



## garfie

(Sneaking in the back door) - there you are ladies I thought I had joined the April testing thread and was waiting and waiting for a notification (obviously this stupid old brain of mine has gone into meltdown since the kids have been on their Easter break):wacko:

Kayotic - :happydance: I see it :happydance:

AFM - Please can I be put down for testing this Sunday - all of a sudden this morning I am 7DPO:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mtkrvi06

I hope I'm in the right spot? I'm new...I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle and am currently CD8....hoping for a few friends to tslk with. It's not easy at my age when folks have grand babies....I do have a 19yr old but COLLEGE first...babies MUCH later. :) no one wanted to hear about my loss....I actually had a few tell me it was a "blessing in disguise at my age" :( people can be so cruel. We have 5 children. Four living. Four beautiful girls. My son passed away in 2008 at age 5...sudden accident, non illness. I'm tired of all the negativity so I'm looking outward for people to find something in common with...maybe a group to eyeball test results so I'm not the only voice in my head. We have a little farm and a lot of room to grow....we are NOT OLD. I hope I'm in the right spot. Nice to meet you ladies :)


----------



## Mtkrvi06

Oops. I DO think I'm in the wring spot. You ladies are ahead if me :) I need to find the new cycle thread....help?!?


----------



## Sis4Us

U are welcome here it's a testing thread for Over35 if u would like to join just let GalvanBaby know UR test date!!!

GL


----------



## Kayotic

Mtkrvi06 said:


> Oops. I DO think I'm in the wring spot. You ladies are ahead if me :) I need to find the new cycle thread....help?!?

There isnt a May thread yet vbut you can still hang out with us!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mtkrvi06 said:


> I hope I'm in the right spot? I'm new...I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle and am currently CD8....hoping for a few friends to tslk with. It's not easy at my age when folks have grand babies....I do have a 19yr old but COLLEGE first...babies MUCH later. :) no one wanted to hear about my loss....I actually had a few tell me it was a "blessing in disguise at my age" :( people can be so cruel. We have 5 children. Four living. Four beautiful girls. My son passed away in 2008 at age 5...sudden accident, non illness. I'm tired of all the negativity so I'm looking outward for people to find something in common with...maybe a group to eyeball test results so I'm not the only voice in my head. We have a little farm and a lot of room to grow....we are NOT OLD. I hope I'm in the right spot. Nice to meet you ladies :)

People can be so cruel, I'm sorry for your losses. I had a chemical 2 cycles ago and it's hard even when it's an early loss. I hope you get your sticky bean soon. Welcome to this group.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Kayotic - I see the line too! I hope it's not the trigger and that this is your BFP!!!

As for me, I think I'm 1DPO today. Serious O pains yesterday from the left side, but also having them today from the right side, so thinking I might O from both sides this month. DH and I were able to BD yesterday AM and Sunday AM so hoping we are lucky this month. Really hoping and praying for our sticky bean. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mtkrvi06

Thank you ladies :) I will cheer you on and maybe play catch up as my cycle either does it's thing or goes wonky....did you get right back to normal after your chemical?


----------



## GalvanBaby

YAYYY Kayotic!! I can see it!! :happydance: 

AFM, if I go by my usualy cycle, AF would have been due yesterday or today. Nothing so far, but I had all that EWCM up until CD16 so I have no idea. I am definitely not even getting excited until Sunday comes and no AF. On the other hand, I have nausea, more hunger than often, and no chocolate craving which is my usually week before AF symptom.

Terri: Get that egg girl!!!

Welcome, Sandrac!! I will get you on the list!!

Moni, I agree with Redclaire, go to a coffee shop to test. I have had to test at the inlaws beforfe and it was not fun afterwards either way. With my BFN, I had to try and not look upset, with our BFP we were there too LOL I had to not look so excited after going to the bathroom. LOL

Anybody else, I missed Fx for a BFP this month and so sorry to those who didn't :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome, Mtkrvi06!!! I am so sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

When I had my CPs, my following cycles were normal. I have heard that some have a crazy cycle afterwards, but not me.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mtkrvi06 said:


> Thank you ladies :) I will cheer you on and maybe play catch up as my cycle either does it's thing or goes wonky....did you get right back to normal after your chemical?

I had pretty normal cycles after all my CP. O was early on my last one, but I think that since AF was delayed because of the CP, it would have been the normal time. Not sure if that makes sense or not.

On another note...Does anyone know how long it takes the sperm to get into the cervix? TMI: 5 minutes after BDing yesterday I tried to insert a SoftCup and it slipped and pulled out/spilled his "deposit" I tried to scoop it back in and left the cup in for 3 hours, but I think I may have ruined my chances unless the little swimmers made their way before my cup fiasco. Sorry for the TMI.


----------



## Taurus8484

kayotic - totally see that!!!!! Congratulations xx

I conceived my DS cycle after a chemical. It was a normal cycle for me although temps were all over the place, for days I didnt even think I ovulated and FF wouldnt give me crosshairs.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hope - I would think straight away. I have heard that it takes around 30 minutes for them to find their way to the egg...........dont know if any of this is right though....sorry


----------



## makiaaubrey

welcome Mtkrvi06! this is a wonderful group of ladies! 
i dont see my name by my date! april 22 :D can someone add me? 
ugh 6 dpo -7dpiui and i so want to pee on everything in sight...i know its way to early, what is wrong with me...i keep telling myself its better to just believe there is hope instead of seeing BFN's...i keep telling myself to wait until im late...haha that's not gonna happen...i know myself to well lmao. but i am SUPER busy with some home improvement projects i have purposely started for the tww so maybe i can hold myself off lol ...... hope everyone is doing fab!


----------



## myra

Hello there :flower:

Is there a May testing thread yet? We are just getting back in the game after having a son last year (turns one tomorrow!!).

Good luck to all of you who are still waiting to test and :hugs: to those of you who are out for this month.


----------



## makiaaubrey

no, no may testing thread yet! but it might be up soon maybe! welcome!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi new ladies! :wave:
Galvan-You cracked me up about not looking excited after leaving the bathroom. HA!!HA!!

makia-Work on your home improvements.....work on your home improvements...work on your home improvements...HA!!HA!! Let us know the results in the morning! :rofl:

myra-You should start a May testing thread, although I won't be jumping over until the end of this month, but it would be nice to have it ready and waiting. I'm going to be late April/early May if I ever get crosshairs on my chart.

Hope-I'm not sure...sorry! :(


----------



## makiaaubrey

well, i do need to know if i need to put repainting the spare room on my list or if i can keep putting it off. perhaps if i can force myself to flush fmu i will think its pointless and can avoid for the rest of the day lol. one day at a time! :muaha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Can I please be added on for April 30th? Thanks!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yay Kayotic!!!!! Gosh, I haven't been on these testing threads in a while and HOW EXCITING to come back and see your BFP! I see the line, too. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Conina

Hi new ladies :hi:

So I got a smilie OPK 2 weeks ago on Tues there. I would have thought AF was due either Tues or Wed or this week, but FF tells me it thinks she's due today.

No sign so far... My boobs have been sore this week, which is weird, as I don't remember ever having that before, either before AF or when I've been pregnant. Otherwise no signs either way. Testing tomorrow if she doesn't show today...


----------



## Hopethisyear

Fingers crossed that sore boobs are good sign for you and that you get your BFP tomorrow.


----------



## Redclaire

makiaaubrey said:


> well, i do need to know if i need to put repainting the spare room on my list or if i can keep putting it off. perhaps if i can force myself to flush fmu i will think its pointless and can avoid for the rest of the day lol. one day at a time! :muaha:

Makia..i totally hear ya!!
:laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::cake::brat::dog: ANYTHING to keep busy!! 9DPIUI/ 8dpo and yep i peed down the loo this morn so that I couldn't test it!!i'm off wotk tomorrow cos its Good Friday...i know i'll probably test cos I'll have time on my hands. I reckon a real result won't be definite until next tuesday (13dpiui):wacko:


----------



## Redclaire

Conina said:


> Hi new ladies :hi:
> 
> So I got a smilie OPK 2 weeks ago on Tues there. I would have thought AF was due either Tues or Wed or this week, but FF tells me it thinks she's due today.
> 
> No sign so far... My boobs have been sore this week, which is weird, as I don't remember ever having that before, either before AF or when I've been pregnant. Otherwise no signs either way. Testing tomorrow if she doesn't show today...

Conina...so proud of your will power!!!! The month i was preggers I had no symptoms at all...i was looking up IVF in prague the day before my BFP cos i was soo sure IUI had not worked again....so you never know!!!
I don't have symptoms this month..boobs mildly 'full' (last month they were killing me from 3DPO) i have a headcold and peeing alot...OOOH preggy symptoms i hear you shout..I reckon nope just a snezzle and a weak bladder:haha:


----------



## makiaaubrey

total fail!! LOL yep i tested this morning. half awake, eyes werent even all the way open. it was like i was on autopilot! thats my excuse! :haha: anywhoo. total stark white of course.... hopefully it is now out of my system and i can work on my house now!
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kayotic

GUYS. GUYS.
I got 2 bfp this morning. when was a dollar store test which was negative the two times I took it yesterday. 
I am going to grab a digital right now, and I've already called my doctor to schedule a beta.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Kayotic :happydance: Congrats!!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:

ok I hope you can tell how happy I am for you Kayotic!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

That's awesome Kayotic!!! Woohoo!!!
The babysitting worked!!!! :happydance: :crib:


----------



## Conina

Fab news Kayotic!!! :happydance: :happydance: This month is already kicking March's ass!!


----------



## kfs1

Wooooohoooooo Kayotic. Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Conina - your signs sound promising. Fx!

Big temp jump today for me today and I got my crosshairs (don't necessarily agree with the date though) ... But I confess that I had a beer last night so that could be contributing to my temp jump. [don't yell at me] :blush:


----------



## Redclaire

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:
Yeeeharr! Kayotic Yeeeharrr!!


----------



## Paula08049

Congrats Kayotic!!!! I'm definitely out. Af showed up yesterday. I am convinced that this was a chemical pregnancy. On to iui next cycle and going tomorrow for cycle day 3 test to see if my egg quality is still good. Love and babydust to you all!!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I knew you'd get crosshairs today. I've noticed that Ffoe usually puts O date the day after a + OPK, so it seems that that is what happened in your case. Plus your temps were missing the day before, so it's probably confused a little. I'm not mad that you had a beer. It may be your last!


----------



## Kayotic

At RE now for beta!
 



Attached Files:







20140417_070702.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 7









PHOTO_20140417_092606.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## moni77

NIce Kayotic!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## kfs1

Awesome Kayotic!

Sorry she got ya Paula. :hugs:

Thanks, Terri. You're right - forgot about my missing temps. Let's hope it's the last one!


----------



## terripeachy

So sorry, Paula-:hugs: It's good you're moving forward though. It can never hurt to try something new.

Kayotic-So exciting....Hope everything is cool.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

So sorry Paula :hugs:

Kayotic 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kayotic

Sorry Paula <3 <3


----------



## Wish4another1

Kayotic - how long do you have to wait for your test results?


----------



## Kayotic

Wish4another1 said:


> Kayotic - how long do you have to wait for your test results?

They said late afternoon. I am going batshit insane. I feel like I am going to vomit. My nerves are wrecked right now. I am still worried it's stupid trigger. I took a digital and it was negative but I am still only 11 DPO so logically I know it would be but its thrown me for a loop.


----------



## Wish4another1

I wish it didn't take so long!!! my FX are crossed for ya!!!:dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Kayotic!!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news kayotic!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Paula

AFM, I am spotting, but TMI it is a dark orange color. I normally never spot. The bad thing is I did this at 12-13dpo with my MC. Either the cyst still has my body messd up or I need to test. :(


----------



## Fezzle

Great looking tests so far, kayotic!

BFN for me today- and my temp keeps bouncing down now. I think the temperature rise must have been due to something other than ovulation. I just picked up two more months of Metformin- still only on 500mg, but I think my Dr will bump me up after our next appointment when I tell her I didn't ovulate again. Hopefully something stronger too!


----------



## Kayotic

SO.
My beta was 9. This bitch-nurse was like "Stop the progesterone, its a chemical, you are not pregnant"

HOW ABOUT NO I am seriously like 2 days pregnant, what did you expect my beta to be??

She reluctantly agreed to a repeat in 48 hours. 

Seriously. HCG has to start at 1 so why would 9 be a chemical? I am 10 or 11 DPO.


----------



## Kayotic

Also, last night's dollar store test was negative. The right is this morning with FMU, the second is 7 hours later.


----------



## Wish4another1

Kayotic - I thought anything over 5 means you are pg... and what really matters is that in two days it doubles??

I dont understand medical personnel sometimes... ugh

FX you will double and show her :gun::gun:


----------



## Kayotic

Wish4another1 said:


> Kayotic - I thought anything over 5 means you are pg... and what really matters is that in two days it doubles??
> 
> I dont understand medical personnel sometimes... ugh
> 
> FX you will double and show her :gun::gun:

I KNOW. Technically, medically, I am absolutely pregnant. she was like, "stop the progesterone"

Way to kill my unborn child, dude. I know that's harsh, but if I didn't know better, that's exactly what would happen.

Also, now you all know - dollar store tests go positive just as soon as FRER's haha


----------



## makiaaubrey

Excuse my language but what a bitch kayotic! Id be so pissed....got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## Kayotic

makiaaubrey said:


> Excuse my language but what a bitch kayotic! Id be so pissed....got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!

 I told my husband that I expected it to be around 10. So when I told him it was 9 he said Oh you were real close.
I left a voicemail for my favorite nurse and I'm waiting on her to call me back so I can raise hell


----------



## Kayotic

So sorry for all the drama!
Nurse called back - she asked me to wait until Monday to retake the beta. She said 9 is perfectly acceptable this early. She said over 5 is positive, so I am absolutely pregnant - right now.


----------



## Wish4another1

YAY!!! Kayotic... someone with some sense... now I will be praying and keeping my fingers crossed that your little bean snuggles in and that Beta on Monday is sky high!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope those Numbers shoot Up MON!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Kayotic - That first nurse sounds like an idiot. Sorry you have to wait until Monday test again though. Going to make a long weekend. At least you can still POAS at home and hopefully watch the lines get darker.


----------



## Redclaire

Holey moley kayotic!! That first nurse was a right cow...and had no business diagnosing your situation! You were certain of your dates and knew you are Very early so of course your numbers would be low!! Good on you for hanging tough!! 48hours should do the trick...though you defo didn't need all the stress and drama!! Wishing you all good things...and a snuggly buggly bean x


----------



## terripeachy

I agree with the others. I would call someone to get your first nurse fired. When people go in for these tests, they are very fragile, regardless of the results, and having someone like her giving results isn't helping anything. I'd report her.

But in the meantime, CONGRATS!!! So excited you were over 5, and I can't wait to hear the results on Monday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

9 is totally acceptable at 10-11dpo. My beta at 14 dpo was 20 when I was pregnant last year. The important thing is it doubles. Fx for great numbers Monday!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Fx for even bigger numbers, Kayotic! That first nurse needs remedial bedside manner training in a big way!

Was feeling a bit down today so I went to the cheap jewelry store and bought myself 2 necklaces for $14. Retail therapy and the promise of a day trip to a cute town on the shore Saturday did wonders.:flower:


----------



## makiaaubrey

what terri said!


----------



## kfs1

I'm so mad for you Kayotic. COMPLETELY unacceptable. You need to mention this to someone at the office for sure. That being said, hooray! Congrats and fx that it's a sticky bean. :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Congrats kayotic.x that nurse can go...


----------



## Conina

Not much doubt about that then lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Fezzle

Wow- great lines, Conina!


----------



## Wish4another1

CONINA!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## garfie

I pop on just to see how you ladies are doing - and there's another BFP -:happydance: congrats Conina.:happydance:

Kayotic - Fingers crossed for you hun - we all have to start somewhere don't we:happydance:

Paula - Sorry she got you hun - are you still doing acupuncture?:hugs:

Hugs and Kisses to all the other ladies - come on BFPs:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Conina!!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kayotic

Thats great news Conina!

Thanks for all the support ladies. Todays test was even darker. According to betabase.com, some women get as low as 9 up to day 17! (They only report pregnancies in which a heartbeat was recorded) So thats helped me tone down the stress a bit.

https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Conina!!! :happydance: This thread is blowin' up!!!
I'm so happy for you. :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Congrats Conina!


----------



## Redclaire

Wow absolutely delighted conina!!!!! And kayotic I think you're there too!! I shud know monday.... come on easter bunny bring me a fertilised and implanted egg!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Conina, congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Congrats conina.x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Conina...Nice strong lines!


----------



## Sis4Us

That's great Line Porn Conina Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kayotic

Bottom is this morning! Its getting darker, not lighter. I am much less stressed out, but still furious at the nurse.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Late in my cycle... FF says test on April 21 but I have taken EFM 4/17 and it was BFN. Hoping it's wrong...


----------



## terripeachy

Keep testing, Kayotic! :dust: :dust:


----------



## makiaaubrey

kayotic you got this!!! 

Conina congrats!!

this is so exciting! yay for april after march sucked donkey balls.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Yay Kayotic!


----------



## moni77

Conina congrats!!! Kayotic - wow that nurse... I hope she is there Monday so you can puther in her place when your beta has jumped!! Great pics - keep them coming,


----------



## Sis4Us

When r u testing Moni???

FX u keep those BFPs rolling in!!!


----------



## moni77

Hubby asked me to wait until we know it is accurate, so Sunday.


----------



## Sis4Us

K Crossing everything for U!!!! XXXXXX


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Conina!!

AFM, AF is full force. :cry:

Who wants to do the May thread? I think I will take a break in May. May 9th is the 1 year anniversary of my brother's death so I don't think I will be on here much that week.


----------



## Hopethisyear

So sorry Galvan :hugs:


----------



## Kayotic

Well, my numbers have at least doubled!!
It was 9, it needed to be 18 by this morning, but the Clearblue Advanced is showing up positive now so my numbers are at least 25!!
Thats what level that particular test shows up as positive. It was negative 2 days ago.
I guess this is it!!

(note these tests say 1-2 weeks SINCE conception, not last period)


----------



## Kayotic

GalvanBaby said:


> Congrats Conina!!
> 
> AFM, AF is full force. :cry:
> 
> Who wants to do the May thread? I think I will take a break in May. May 9th is the 1 year anniversary of my brother's death so I don't think I will be on here much that week.

<3 <3 I am so, so sorry.


----------



## garfie

Fantastic news Kayotic - nothing like seeing it in writing is there :happydance:

Galvan - Sorry she got you hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

:hugs: Galvan! Sorry she got you.
Sorry about the passing of your brother as well. See you in June!

And Kayotic-Woohoo!! So happy for you.


----------



## Blueshoney

Kayotic-No doubt about it now! Woot!!!!


----------



## Kayotic

<3 Galvan. I'm sorry I didnt comment earlier. I meant to, but couldnt find the right words.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. Kayotic, I know. I wouldn't know what to say either. It is hard, but I know he is in a better place. Last year was a horrible year. My brother died in a car accident. Then, my dad passed from cancer on Christmas day. We have all decided that this year has to be better and are determined to make it happen. Thanks for your support ladies! :hugs:
I will update the first page Monday. I am on my phone and it is hard to update from here. Lol


----------



## Nikki1979

Anne - congrats again.

Kayotic - Congrats and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Some people are insensitive. 2 weeks ago I had a blood test done at the doctors to get my hcg levels since I got a positive on clearblue digital and frer and when the results came in the doctor called me and said " You are not exactly pregnant and your test is not exactly positive" I said but I had positive results on 2 tests and he said your hcg is only 16..I was like WTH..I thought more than 5 was pregnant. Unfortunately I miscarried and I think it was because of an infection I had :( and 16 hcg is kinda low for 15dpo. You numbers are great for 10-11dpo.


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-I'm sorry about your loss. :hugs: I hope your infection is cleared up as well. :(

To everyone else-Happy Easter!!


----------



## garfie

Nikki - so sorry for your loss Hun BIG hugs

Happy Easter ladies - today I am pregnant:happydance:



:hugs:

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nessaw

Fab news garfie.x


----------



## nessaw

So I haven't tested today. Tested thurs and bfn but was cb digi and pm urine fairly diluted. Do you guys count spotting as day 1? From spotting am on cd28 from first day full flow cd 26. Usually 26 day cycle but this is only my second cycle post mc. Had sore boobs for a few days but have had those on and off most of the time post mc. Not sure whether to waste the money on a test. Any way good luck to those still to test.x


----------



## Kayotic

nessaw said:


> So I haven't tested today. Tested thurs and bfn but was cb digi and pm urine fairly diluted. Do you guys count spotting as day 1? From spotting am on cd28 from first day full flow cd 26. Usually 26 day cycle but this is only my second cycle post mc. Had sore boobs for a few days but have had those on and off most of the time post mc. Not sure whether to waste the money on a test. Any way good luck to those still to test.x

Full flow is day one. Sorry about your bn :(


----------



## Kayotic

garfie said:


> Nikki - so sorry for your loss Hun BIG hugs
> 
> Happy Easter ladies - today I am pregnant:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

YAY!


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Yeah! Congrats, babe! You deserve a BFP on Easter Sunday. So happy for you.

nessaw-Sorry about the BFN too. I would save the couple dollars, and wait a bit, but you know, I'm cheap. I also would count the first full day of flow as CD1. Sending :dust: your way. :)


----------



## nessaw

So taking full flow as cd1 am on cd26. Still poss then as bfn would be cd 23. Don't know dpo as not doing cbfm this month. Think I'll hold on. Had a couple of pre af cramps today.


----------



## Blueshoney

Congratulations Garfie!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Garfie!!!

Happy Easter everyone!!

AFM, my body continues to confuse me. I have had horrible nausea for the past few days and AF is very light almost spotting. I don't know WTH is going on. I think I am going to check my temp in the morning to see wherw it is. Maybe that will tell me if this is actually AF or what. It seems like my body acts crazy each month now. :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

April so far os looking great! 3 :bfp: 's so far!! Let's keep them coming!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Garfie!!


----------



## Conina

Congrats garfie!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today Kayotic with your beta test! 
Don't forget to register your complaint with the nurse you had the other day. Obviously, I haven't forgotten.


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Garfie! :happydance: 3 BFPs this month - fantastic.

Nikki - so sorry for your loss. Hope you're doing OK.

Galvan - I'm so sorry to hear of your brother and father's passing. I hope your family finds strength to heal. :hugs:

Terri - no crosshairs yet?

My temps are all over the place and pissing me off. I already feel out for this month and I'm super depressed. Timing was perfect this month and we were both off of work and were relaxed. :(


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I had them over the weekend, and with today's low temperature Ffoe took them away. You think your temps are pissing you off...welcome to my world. My large supply of follicles was like a bad fireworks display-all duds. :haha: HA!!HA!! That made me laugh, for real. Unfortunately, it's true.


----------



## Mtkrvi06

Aww!! I'm on the "o" watch here but popping in to see how you all are :) I'm a quite one but I'm cheering for you all. Such good news!! Two BFP!!! So sorry for those who didn't get their BFP. ((Hugs))!! Still wondering if my CP threw off my cycle....I'm cD13 and usually test positive for my surge on the 16, ovulate in the 17 but I THINK I got a positive with second morning urine??? I will test again but what time?? Do I ignore THIS one if the next is lighter? Last night I had NADA on that strip...li heard u weren't supposed to test in the morning...I was up at 4am with my oldest daughter so I had an early day. 10ish is like my 2ish day lol. My oldest said "hope the Easter bunny dropped you an egg yesterday" :) maybe so baby girl maybe so! I texted DH and of course he's saying it looks ALMOST positive but not quite?? I still say to BD on the safe side. We have refrained for 2 days....I don't want to BD today and then I "O" day after tomorrow or later...what if I'm just tossed due to the chemical?? I WAS 3 days late...if I count three days forward, I WOULD have been cd16 by now which would be perfectly along the lines of my "normal" cycle, 
*sigh* STRESSED.
I swear watching these BFP has me so excited I got butterflies in my tummy for you guys!!! I'm hoping for a rainbow here!!!


----------



## moni77

Congrats again Garfie! Kayotic looking forward to the new Beta numbers...

AFM - BFN yesterday. We will be waiting until July/Aug to start IVF. I want to clear out my body first and it gives us a bit more time to save for it. Going to sit back and relax the next few months - no temping or monitor - just some oldschool fun! Anyways I'll cont to stalk and give you testing dates, but not expecting much.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: moni. Fx you get a surprise before July.


----------



## Kayotic

At absolute minimum, we needed beta to be 23. It was 112!!!
My husband couldn't wait, so we told the family and Facebook already, haha


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Congrats Garfie and Kayotic! This BFP are so exciting and hopefully the start of fantastic luck for us all! 

:hugs: Galvan and Nikki


AFM - started Clomid Saturday. It's not been too bad. Just got the night sweats a bit since I take it before bed. Until today, when I started sobbing driving to work while listening to the radio. Guess I'm at the mood swing part of the festivities lol.


----------



## Wish4another1

KAYOTIC!!!!!:hugs: I am so happy for you!! I knew it was going to be good news!!!
Celebrate lady!! its too cute your hubby couldn't wait to tell everyone!:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news Kayotic!! Great numbers.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh wow Kayotic!! I was thinking mid 80s. HA!!HA!! Over 100 is awesome. I have to say, it's official now!!

Bookwrmgal-Yeah...sounds like it. I had to laugh a little bit at you crying to the radio, but it happens. This is your month!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Kayotic........thats wonderful news!!!

Had big temp dip this morning so just waiting on AF now.......not that I was holding out any chance for this cycle anyways........still disheartening to see the drop.....

Is there a May thread yet??


----------



## Driving280

Kayotic and Garfie, yay!!! So glad for you. :) :) Check in sometimes here and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats on those great numbers kayotic!!


----------



## Taurus8484

I have created a May Testing thread if anyone wants to come on over......


----------



## Kayotic

Thanks <3


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Taurus. I will also be 40. We're twins!! Hee hee. 

I think Reclaire and Sandrac are the last for this month so let's hope for two more BFPs!! :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Kayotic on the great numbers!

AFM - only 5dpo...AF due on the 30th, but of course I will test early. I was never added onto the front page....oh well.


----------



## Redclaire

Hi ladies..well looks like bfn for me. I'm 13dpiui today and bfn and rumbly tumbly...down in the dumps.
Huge congratulations to the ladies who caught that egg!! Delighted for ya! !


----------



## Kayotic

Redclaire said:


> Hi ladies..well looks like bfn for me. I'm 13dpiui today and bfn and rumbly tumbly...down in the dumps.
> Huge congratulations to the ladies who caught that egg!! Delighted for ya! !

<3 What tests are you using? My husband could not see a line on my FRER until about 12 DPO with a FRER and like 15DPO with a dollar store.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-I forgot that you are bringing up the rear! I'm 5DPO too (my crosshairs suddenly came back, but I just moved onto the May thread). I was so upset yesterday and now I'm back in the game. This temping is for the birds. :wacko:

I wouldn't be surprised if AF is here by the 30th, but we'll see..I'm trying to remain positive.

Redclaire-Sorry for the rumbly tummy and BFN. Grrr...


----------



## kfs1

Congrats on those numbers Kayotic! I hope you mentioned something about the nurse when you went in...

Sorry that you feel you might be out Red. I'll hold out hope for you! Fx.

Actually, even though I'm not feeling confident this month, it looks like I'll get another chance to test in April. Can you put me down for the 29th?

Thanks!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah!! hee hee. I'm holding out hope for early May, but we'll see. Oh, and did you notice my stupid crosshairs are back. Temping is putting me on an emotional rollercoaster. Good thing I don't have mental issues, or I'd definitely be in the nuthouse.

Of course, if I had mental issues, I'd probably already have 10 kids because of my poor decision making, and unstable ways. Catch 22? :haha: And I'm not making fun of people with mental issues. I just want to put that on the record.


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-Yeah!! hee hee. I'm holding out hope for early May, but we'll see. Oh, and did you notice my stupid crosshairs are back. Temping is putting me on an emotional rollercoaster. Good thing I don't have mental issues, or I'd definitely be in the nuthouse.
> 
> Of course, if I had mental issues, I'd probably already have 10 kids because of my poor decision making, and unstable ways. Catch 22? :haha: And I'm not making fun of people with mental issues. I just want to put that on the record.

Hahaha - not offended here. I DID notice those crosshairs - just mentioned it on the other thread. Well, if those temps stay up, at least you'll know that you ovulated and maybe have a chance this month! Don't give up yet (though I totally understand your frustration)! I was angrily thinking about how much I hate temping yesterday. :)


----------



## moni77

Yay Kayotic!!!


----------



## Redclaire

Kayotic said:


> Redclaire said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies..well looks like bfn for me. I'm 13dpiui today and bfn and rumbly tumbly...down in the dumps.
> Huge congratulations to the ladies who caught that egg!! Delighted for ya! !
> 
> <3 What tests are you using? My husband could not see a line on my FRER until about 12 DPO with a FRER and like 15DPO with a dollar store.Click to expand...

Using internet cheapies..id love to say I was holding out for a squinter but I just don't think this is it...on to another iui
stressed cos the deal with himself was 3 iui then if no luck he could get the snip...


----------



## terripeachy

Redclaire-How come you always call your DH, himself? I think it's really cute, but I don't really understand it. 

More importantly-3 IUIS and the snip? Oh no!!! So this May IUI is the second one, right? Now I'm stressed for you!


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Redclaire-How come you always call your DH, himself? I think it's really cute, but I don't really understand it.
> 
> More importantly-3 IUIS and the snip? Oh no!!! So this May IUI is the second one, right? Now I'm stressed for you!

Lol! Himself and herself is just another quirky irish thing for your other half, kids are young one and young fella, parents are aul one and aulfella! 
Ahh the snip deal!! Well himself has 4 grown up kids and is now a grandad! Our 2 year old way meant to be a one off...but he took ages and iui to finally arrive! OH was going to get snip only then I twisted his arm into trying for another for a year and if that didn't work then quits...that year was up last sept...then coming up to Christmas I twisted his arm some more for iui...so we agreed 3 times iui and call it quits. He'd get the snip so I wouldn't be still wishing my life away every month...good plan when iui is working...
Now im stressed! Tho I think I can wangle that march was cancelled so it doesnt count:happydance: its just the expense too...a thousand a month..all on loan really:wacko: can't keep spending what we don't really have!


----------



## Hopethisyear

terripeachy said:


> Hope-I forgot that you are bringing up the rear! I'm 5DPO too (my crosshairs suddenly came back, but I just moved onto the May thread). I was so upset yesterday and now I'm back in the game. This temping is for the birds. :wacko:
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if AF is here by the 30th, but we'll see..I'm trying to remain positive.
> 
> Redclaire-Sorry for the rumbly tummy and BFN. Grrr...

I had to stop temping cuz it was making me crazy! Hoping we both get BFP's before the 30th.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Man. I'm always late to these parties! Please jot me down for testing April 30. 

It looks like there are still a few ladies who are testing around then. Are you all charting? And are you all at that point in your TWW where you're starting to feel less optimistic with the cycle? Usually happens to me about halfway through. Going in all confident and happy, and then you realize all of your symptoms are the same 'ol, same 'ol. Kinda bites!

Good luck to all! <3


----------



## makiaaubrey

Starting to spot, iui didn't work...John an I are discussing where we go from here, :cry:

we are going to take this next cycle off. And give my body time to recoup the months on Clomid. We won't prevent but no opk, no temps or anything. Then we will try one more Clomid/ IUI. After that....we are probably done.


----------



## makiaaubrey

hope i can still hang out on the may thread since im not preventing! good luck to everyone


----------



## Taurus8484

makiaaubrey said:


> Starting to spot, iui didn't work...John an I are discussing where we go from here, :cry:
> 
> we are going to take this next cycle off. And give my body time to recoup the months on Clomid. We won't prevent but no opk, no temps or anything. Then we will try one more Clomid/ IUI. After that....we are probably done.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Makia - I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## makiaaubrey

thanks ladies. im pretty heart broken. its a pity party moment. i feel broken. i feel like im letting my hubs down. of course he tells me other wise. but at least right now, i cant help it


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh Makia, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

So sorry Makiaaubrey :hugs:

Katie - I just posted in my journal this morning that I already feel like I'm out for this month and I'm 6dpo. I hate the TWW. I'm not temping but just keeping track of signs with my chart. 

Fingers crossed that we get at least one more BFP with us late month testers :dust:


----------



## Rainshiny

Congrats Garfie and Kayotic! Way 2 go!!:happydance:

I hear you, Makie and Red, this stuff is expensive. I didn't have a chance to even try au natural--my love is another lady. 

Good luck, Terripeachy and everyone else! May will be a good month.

I'm out this month, and that's the end of our fertility saga. IVF is too costly. We are on to adoption. Already filled out most of the paperwork! Looking forward to many months of freedom from the TWW, relaxation with friends, and fun adventures, awaiting 'the call'....


----------



## terripeachy

Makia- I am so sorry. I thought for sure this was the answer for you. :hugs:

Rainshiny- sorry for you too but I'm glad there are good things ahead. We are going to adopt too but we can't start the process until we've been married a year so I told hubs that we will wait with a baby in my belly and wait for the call at the same time if need be. Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh I am so sorry Makia :hugs: 

Rain-I will have everything crossed hoping you get the call very soon!


----------



## Kayotic

Thanks everyone <3 I have my 3rd beta tomorrow and with the (hopefully) good news, I'll update then probably leave the thread out of respect <3 <3


----------



## kfs1

Makia - I'm so sorry. 

Rainshiny - Sorry that you're out but happy that you have a plan for moving forward.

Hope - I'm feeling the same way as you. I just have a negative feeling about this month. Temping STINKS and the TWW is the worst. (Sheesh - I'm in a great mood today. ;) )


----------



## terripeachy

Hope/kfs1-Don't get discouraged. It's still really early in our wait, and you have to have positive thoughts for good things to happen. So instead of being discouraged about TTC, just think about nothing TTC related or something else. HA!!HA!! It's hard to put into words what I'm saying, but occupy your mind with things that make you happy-good music, a good book or movie, cooking yummy recipes, a board game (Words with Friends addict here), and the time will fly by.


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Af came this morning but on a good note it was normal without spotting so hopefully post mc cycles are now getting back to normal. Onto next month. Sorry about bfns and good luck those still to test.x


----------



## Wish4another1

kayotic - any news lady??

nessaw - it sounds like you are looking forward to your next cycle! Good for you!! :)


----------



## Kayotic

Beta was 327, up from 112! It's currently doubling every 24 hours <3

I also got a surprise ultrasound. My favorite tech asked me how I felt and I said great, if my ovary would stop hurting.
She told I earned myself an u/s.
No cysts, so yay!
I didnt ask about if she saw a sac, I know its too early to see anything.


----------



## Wish4another1

Kayotic - so happy for you!!! should we say TWINS??? :haha:

what craziness would that be if more than one person is pg with twins - looking at you Garfie!!!

:twingirls::twinboys::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::mrgreen:

by the way - Conina - hope you are basking in the two line glow sister!!!


----------



## kfs1

Nessaw - sorry that AF showed but happy that you're back on track.

Excellent news Kayotic!! :happydance:

Wish - love the new profile pic. :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Great news Kayotic!!

Terri - Thanks hun! So much easier said than done :) 7DPO and counting with light twinges yesterday and today..fingers crossed for us!


----------



## moni77

makiaaubrey said:


> thanks ladies. im pretty heart broken. its a pity party moment. i feel broken. i feel like im letting my hubs down. of course he tells me other wise. but at least right now, i cant help it

Sorry Makia - I know it is hard right now, but don't be upset. For me the odds with the IUI is still only 15-20% - so it is not unusual to not work the first time.


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-Woohoo!! Keep doubling!!

nessaw-Sorry for AF, but like you said, hopefully things are back to normal now and this will be your month.

Hope-Yeah...we just have to power through this wait...good twinges and non existent twinges. :wacko:

Wish-I like your new picture too. A huntin' we will go.....


----------



## makiaaubrey

thanks ladies 

kayotic- thats great news!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Neesaw--Sorry about AF. She's a real pisser. But glad to hear your cycle seems to be regulating itself and that is very good news.

Kayotic--Hooray!! You just have amazing numbers coming in. This really seems like a clinger!

Wish--You always have such cute profile pics! What were you out hunting?

HopeTY--It sounds like you're feeling a little bit more optimistic today? Twinges are always exciting, aren't they?!

Kfs1--So you are feeling the same way about this cycle being a bust, too, huh? Just stinks when we going to the T WW with optimism and happiness, and somewhere along the line, something happens or doesn't happen in your wait that makes you feel like you're just waiting for AF! Grr!

Makia--I know I've jumped into this thread late, but I'm so sorry to hear about the spotting. Spotting can take the wind out of our sails as much as AF can. But it looks like you're only 12 DPO... Has the spotting continued?

Rainy--Again, I know I'm jumping in late, but it's wonderful to read about your excitement to move fwd with adoption! I'm sure there are plenty of challenges and stresses with that process as well, but it's a beautiful new avenue of hope! Best wishes!

Terri--I guess I didn't realize that you and DH were going to pursue that same avenue at some point?? Where have I been?! BTW, are you having any symptoms right now?

AFM, As usual, my optimism started out great for this cycle, then went to pot, now getting a little better. I'm around 6-7 dpo and the last 3 days I've had consistent cramps and backache and that's unusual. I mean, sure, here and there through the tww I get them off and on, but not as consistently and as strong as I've had the cycle. I'm not one who you will ever see starting a thread titled, "I Have a Pimple on My Chin...Could I Be Pregnant?! " So if I ever mention a symptom, it's because I feel very curious about it, since I've been tracking symptoms for two years and I know what is normal and what is not. So we shall see if it amounts to a hill of beans (or just 1), or not. :)


----------



## Redclaire

Well ladies I'm out:witch: arrived this morning tho in fairness I knew she had her sat nav fixed on my location for the past few days..the joys of being able to symptom spot to a gold medal standard after YEARS of practice!!!:growlmad::growlmad:
Today I feel a bit better tho..so we go on again..another IUI and then Copenhagen in 2 weeks for the Eurovision Song Contest!!:happydance::happydance:
You ladies Stateside won't get this at all but in Europe its a big thing, 40 years ago an unknown Swedish band called ABBA won it, an unknown Celine Dione represented the Swiss in the 80's and won...and Ireland holds the record for wining the contest the most at 7times!!(the contest is now a crazy , more than slightly camp party thing with like 40 odd countries represented these days!!) I've always wanted to go and cos I'm 40 this year it's my pressie to me...plus a gang of my college pals live there now so a cheap trip!!! Hopefully my mind will be occupied...


----------



## terripeachy

Redclaire-You do the coolest things..an unknown band named Abba. HA!!HA!! Love it..Sorry for AF though. :hugs:

Katie-I have mentioned adoption a few times, but it's scattered here and there. I've always wanted to adopt, so no matter what happens with my body, we're going to try our best to have a child running around at some point. Oh, and I resemble the remark about the pimple on my chin-am I pregnant. I didn't post a thread, but maybe in November or December I did get a pimple. Unfortunately, I wasn't prego. It was not a sign. I WAS THE WEAKEST LINK. HA!!HA!! I hope your cramps/backache are a sign. That would be fabulous!! :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Katie - I LOVE that you're feeling some positive signs. Fx that something's coming your way this month. :) I love your comment about people going crazy with symptom spotting. It's so hard not to, right?? I sometimes feel a little twinge here or there but, like you said, I'd like to think I'll really know when something real comes along.

Red - Sorry that AF got you but happy that you're positive about the next round. I agree with Terri. You always have such fun trips planned! I'm definitely jealous. On a side-note, Abba was a constant presence in my house growing up - my parents' favorite! :)

Terri - I LOVE that you want to adopt. I have thought about it but honestly haven't looked into the process much. Is it very costly? (That might sound mean but we're not rolling in the $.) My husband teaches in a poor neighborhood and some of his kids are in foster care so he's always coming home, wanting to adopt more and more.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Conina

Red I'm still giggling about the "more than slightly camp" line. Understatement of the century!


----------



## terripeachy

I must be at the right place at the right time because this morning I had never heard of the Eurovision contest, and then when I was coming back from the specialist, someone on my podcast mentioned a singer at the contest, and the fact that they would have to talk about the contest one time on another podcast. I love when things like that happen. That means all is well in my world.

Long story short-if this cycle doesn't work, I'm moving on to IUI. I hope this one works....even though I'm not afraid of IUI. I hear everyone's doing it-and I'm a follower. :rofl:


----------



## Redclaire

Lol! Conina...yeah the Eurovision is a bit glittery hotpants and zogabongs but I love the 'European ess' of it...its all just so amsterdam!!
Terry you do have a way with words haha!! Iui is grand as a procedure, youll be well able for it!


----------



## Radkat

Just jumping in here... I've been stalking to get to know some of you. I'm on the May thread. I work in social services and used to work in foster care. How it works here is if you become a foster parent (which is free), you will most likely get a child much more quickly and you will be paid for the time that the child is in your house. If the family of the child doesn't do what the courts wants them to, you will have first chance at adopting the child. So it's a double edged sword, you'll have a baby much faster with first chance to adopt, but there is always a chance that he/she would be returned to their parents, if they get their act together. If you go through a private adoption agency, you will pay them to find a child for you. It usually takes quite a while. I'm not sure if it's a different process elsewhere.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Radkat,
In Maryland, they REALLY want to get the foster kids back with the family, so you can be _THIS CLOSE_ to adopting that kid, and when the family says 'we're ready' they just jerk that kid right out of your hands. I looked into it, and they really aren't trying to help the foster parents as much as they are REALLY trying to keep families together. Of course, the family gets their life together for 2 weeks because they know their kid is about to get snatched from them, and then they go back to their old ways and the kid ends up back in foster care with someone else. It is really sad and totally screwed up around here.

Another thing that is super frustrating is that the state requires you to have your house in tip top shape and makes you do all this stuff in order to even be able to foster. The seminar that I went to last spring or summer said that a new rule was that you couldn't have those half windows in your basement (or you had to have two exits from the basement, and those small half windows don't count). Most people have old houses that all have half windows. So...pretty much, I was out of the running unless I wanted to make another exit or sliding glass door. I also have blinds in some rooms and that tie cord-another no no. Basically I need a new house or remodel my house accordingly, and that's not happening. My house was built in 1969.


----------



## kfs1

Thanks for the info, Radkat.


----------



## Radkat

Yeah, the foster/adopt route can be heart breaking. And everyone wants infants, so you might be further down the list, but definitely a less expensive route and if you are willing to take slightly older children, you will have a kid in no time. HTH. :flower:


----------



## makiaaubrey

terripeachy said:


> I must be at the right place at the right time because this morning I had never heard of the Eurovision contest, and then when I was coming back from the specialist, someone on my podcast mentioned a singer at the contest, and the fact that they would have to talk about the contest one time on another podcast. I love when things like that happen. That means all is well in my world.
> 
> Long story short-if this cycle doesn't work, I'm moving on to IUI. I hope this one works....even though I'm not afraid of IUI. I hear everyone's doing it-and I'm a follower. :rofl:

terri- peer pressure. just try it. you'll like it :winkwink: 

katie- yeah, full blown AF today... cd1. we are taking this cycle off to let my body rest from all the clomid...then we will try once more with IUI.


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh...sorry makia. More :hugs: for you. 
Enjoy your break and see you on the June (?) thread...


----------



## kfs1

Who's left on this April thread? I know KatiePotatie and I - anyone else?


----------



## terripeachy

Hopethisyear is testing on the 30th.


----------



## makiaaubrey

terripeachy said:


> Ugh...sorry makia. More :hugs: for you.
> Enjoy your break and see you on the June (?) thread...

thanks ! :hugs: ill be around. we arnt going to prevent or anything rash like that! :haha: im just not going to take any meds, temps or opks and stuff like that.


----------



## kfs1

Makia - Glad you'll still be around. Maybe a break from charting/temping is just what you need!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Yep, I'm testing on the 30th! Good luck to everyone else waiting to test


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I am here, just it is hard to edit from my phone. I will update the 1st page as soon as the Internet is fixed at my house.

BTW, I tested due to my weird symptoms. BFN so maybe it is due stress. I am now close to O so we are doing an altered version of SMEP. We will BD everyday from CD 10-13. I don't feel like using OPKs this month and since I always O between 10-13, we will emphasize those and BD every other day afterwards until CD20.


----------



## pandora7673

April 20


----------



## Mtkrvi06

terripeachy said:


> I got my numbers back from the FS, and wouldn't you know (Kayotic, kfs1), my prolactin is the one that is a little high. She said that they worry if it's over 40, and mine is just slightly elevated at 28.4 (supposed to be <26), but I'm going to get a notice to take a retest. "no nipple stimulation, or drinking caffeine a day before." Good thing she told me. I would have been stimulating my nipples all day! :haha:
> 
> makia-Hope everything works out for you! I would be so nervous.

Darn it!!! No rubbing the nipples with your morning coffee. Don't they know that throws off a girls whole day!!!\\:D/


----------



## terripeachy

Tess- my retest was right in range at 12.2. The lab said you want between 3-30. Phew!!


----------



## Mtkrvi06

terripeachy said:


> Tess- my retest was right in range at 12.2. The lab said you want between 3-30. Phew!!

That's awesome! I have never had that particular test so I'm clueless but I have had tests where I'm biting my nails...praying my numbers are as they should be. 
I was stalking your chart and a few others....trying to see if I could look at temps to see if it might correlate to why I had THREE positive opk's this month. I'm going to temp starting next month...I USED to feel like I knew myself upside and down the other....if the CP threw me off I may not get back on track for a while...still watching for your BFP this month :) you have an early May test too so u may have a second may test date!! Fx!! For all of us.


----------



## terripeachy

I think my chart last month or the previous month had thee positives. I was getting obsessed with taking them. The directions say once you get one, you should stop, but I just kept doing them to see if I was still in my fertile period. It didn't help though, obviously. HA!!HA!! You win some, you lose some.

If you have any temping questions, just say the word.


----------



## curvysunshine

April 12


----------



## terripeachy

April 12 and April 20 have already passed. There is a MAY testing thread. 
This is the April testing thread for ladies over 35.


----------



## terripeachy

Freaking Ffoe....:wacko: :hissy: :devil:


----------



## kfs1

I'm out for April. Good luck to Hopethisyear and Katiepotatie!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no, kfs1. I'm sorry. :hugs: That witch is just terrible.


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> Oh no, kfs1. I'm sorry. :hugs: That witch is just terrible.

She came in angry, too. ;)


----------



## moni77

had some spotting over the weekend - but still waiting for the full flow so I can call for Day 3 labs.

My insurance switches over on Thursday - I was hoping to get it in before that.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: kfs1 Sorry about AF

I finally updated page 1. I have been a horrible April Thread host. Sorry ladies. This month has been one hell of a month for me. Now, I am sick again. This time I have tonsilitis. :( I am so tired of being sick all the time. I get sick a lot when I am stressed. The new move and job hunt is really stressing me out. I haven't been able to find a job so far. 

We have 2 more ladies testing this month. Fx for BFPs!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

So sorry kfs1 :( 

I'm pretty sure I am out for this month. Feel like AF is going to show up in the next couple days and keep getting BFN. In the past if I got a BFP it would show by now.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

After being so happy last week - I think you need to change my :bfp: to an :angel: my hcg started off very good 160 but then only went up to 224 so I had a scan in which they saw a very thick endometrial lining :happydance: but also had some more bloods taken and it had gone down to 176:cry:

So I think I need to accept that this is now my 6th m/c and it isn't going to happen for us:cry:

I wish you all lots of luck and love as always

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, garfie :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry garfie :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-I'm so sorry..you know I am. Huge :hugs: You have the strength of I don't even know what. I don't know how you could possibly go through so much in one lifetime. <3 :flower:

Hopethisyear-Sorry for the BFNs. I'm not counting you out yet..Look at my crazy chart, and I'm still thinking positively. :juggle: Why? I do not know.


----------



## Wish4another1

Garfie - much love and hugs... There just are not words... Know that my heart is heavy for you :-(


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi gals! crazy past week or so here - hope you are all well

garfie I am so sorry :hugs: so much love and hugs for you!

Kfs1 (and anyone else I missed) - sorry the witch got you too.

AFM- I need advice. This is month 1 of clomid and I've had 2 acupuncture sessions. I went home after my 2nd session last night and felt the urge to test even though no ewcp and it was only CD 15. lo and behold it was positive. I used my feminine wiles to coerce DH to :sex: even though we did it the night before and 2 nights in a row is a big deal for him lol.

I just tested again and the OPK was even stronger. This is a really big deal because I have never had more than 1 positive OPK. So should DH and I BD again tonight or would his sperm be too diluted from doing it last night and the night before?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Garfie :hugs: sweetie, I'm so sorry you are having to go through this again. No matter how many times, it doesn't make it any easier. I hope this is a quick process for you and hope you can try again next month. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-I'm no expert, but maybe I would take the day off if it's too much for your DH. I would try again tomorrow morning though just to cover all bases. I don't really know, though, obviously.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh I think I got him sufficiently interested in engaging in "indoor sports" tonight. I just don't want his sperm to be too weakened thus diminishing any chances. tomorrow morning isn't possible considering what time he has to get up for work and he really doesn't like to do it in the morning.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Garfie, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

AFM, I have EWCM today so hopwfully we can get BDing in tonight. We missed the past 2 nights. I have tonsillitis and that is worse than the flu for me. It really knocks me down for a few days. I had a fever of 103+ for the past few days, and my throat and right ear was killing me. Today I am much better. My ear isn't hurting much at all and my throat only hurts if I am late with the meds. Big improvement! One of us always seem to be sick ir something to stop us from BDing during my fertile days. Fx I got better just in time!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm out :( on to the next round, then meeting with RE at the end of may to discuss options.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Hopethisyear.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

:hugs: Hope

Galvan, I'm sorry you're sick. Hope a little :sex: makes you feel better

AFM - DH needed no prompting tonight. Now as soon as my O temp change I am under strict orders from my acupuncturist and my BFF to eat pineapple core for 5 days. DH isn't a fan of pineapple and gave me a slightly fearful look when I walked in with a whole pineapple tonight hahaha


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear Hope, but glad that you are going to see a specialist. Good for you. :hugs:

Bookwrmgal- I love pineapple and have had two sitting on the counter ripening. I haven't tried the core trick yet, and probably won't as it's just so hard to eat. Let us know how it goes and glad you got your "indoor sports" going tonight!! HA!!!!HA!!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Hope :hugs:

Galvan- hope you're better soon!

Bookwrmgal- I've tried the pineapple a couple times- I don't know if I ovulated to make it matter, but my only advice is to make sure you don't eat too much at once or you'll have terrible cramps!


----------



## kfs1

So sorry Hope. :hugs:

Hmm - I've never heard of the pineapple trick. I'll have to read up on it.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have tried the pineapple core and walnut trick. I tried it for 3 months, and nothing. :( I do know some people on here who did get pregnant while doing it. No idea if it helped or not, but anything is worth a try.

No BDIng for us last night. :( I don't have anymore EWCM so I more than likely Oed last night. We will BD tonight just in case, but I am sure I am out this cycle. I told OH that I want to try one more IUI before doing IVF. I have 2 months worth of CLomid still so we are going to try that my next cycle and the next. Then, if nothing, we will do 2 natural cycles. After that, we will do IUI again. So 4 more cycles to go! I think mid-August September will be IUI. I am supposed to start my Bachelor's degree in September, bt I might postpone it until after IVF. Workign fulltime and going to school fulltime, is stressful! I wonder if all that stress has been affecting my fertility as well, even if not, I need a break!

We have one more lady who needs to post her test results today, and I will end the thread. We had a pretty good month! COngrats again, Kayotic and Conina!!:happydance: Garfie, again, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

KatiePotatie, we are just waiting on you! Fx!! :dust:

Fx the month of May brings many more :bfp: ladies!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I love pineapple and it makes me sad to cut the core up and not be able to eat the fruit because of the acidity. Oh well. I will freeze it for later. I figure there's nothing to lose for trying it. 

thanks for the info, Fezzle. The clomid related O cramps and nausea are bad enough today - I don't need to borrow any more trouble!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for hosting the thread, Galvan!

When can you start your bachelor's? Maybe you can take one class now and then when September comes you can take a break...Working and going to school is hard. I go to school part time, but I am happy to say that I only have one semester left, and I am hoping it's an easy one. The two classes I signed up for have easy titles. HA!HA!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan, I worked full time while doing a double master's program full time (plus I also got divorced halfway through). It is not easy to do so I would definitely recommend doing part time school if you can. The stress definitely affects health and fertility. Regardless of what you can do school-wise make sure you make time for yourself. :flower:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yikes! I'm so sorry! I haven't been diligent about keeping up on this thread because I felt like I busted in on it at the end, instead of joining in at the beginning like I should have. :)

But I'm happy to report after 2 years NTNP and 2 years TTC, I got a strong BFP. Attached are my tests. I'm so grateful. It can happen ladies, it honestly, truly can. Sending my best wishes to everyone! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## terripeachy

Way to end the thread, Katie!!! I'm so happy for you. You deserve it after such a long time trying! :crib:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome way to end April, Katie! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Alright ladies! We had a great month! See you in the May thread!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Wow Katie thats amazing. Congrats and I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## nessaw

Congrats katie.x


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thanks ladies! Now go conquer May!! <3


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congratulations, Katie! :happydance:


----------



## Driving280

OMG Katie!!!! I am so glad :) Congratz!


----------

